# Diablo III Releasetermin



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

Ja,
Nun ist es angekündigt , leider noch ohne irgendeine andeutung von Release.
Ich denke aber es könnte so sommer oder ende 2009 erscheinen, weil ich denke das im frühjahr 2009 SCII kommt und noch ende diesesn Jahres WOTLK.

Aber was denkt ihr?


----------



## Traklar (28. Juni 2008)

Ich würde sagen

November/Dezember 2008 = Wotlk

März/April 2009 = Starcraft II

September 2009 = Diablo 3

und dann wieder im Dezember 2009 = 3 Addon WoW


----------



## wizady (28. Juni 2008)

also wenn es wirklich schon 4 jahre in entwicklung ist, würd ich so auf frühling 09 tippen. wobei ein 3/4 jahr nicht wirklich viel ist, könnte auch sehr gut weinachten 09 kommen


----------



## Olfmo (28. Juni 2008)

Wenn man sich anschaut wie viel Zeit sich Blizzard schon immer gelassen hat, um die Spiele erst dann auf den Markt zu bringen, wenn sie ihrer Meinung nach soweit waren, würde ich sagen vor Ende 2009 brauchen wir mit D3 nicht rechnen.


----------



## oneq (28. Juni 2008)

Ich denke auch Ende 2009. Es fehlen noch 3 Charakterklassen und mit Sicherheit auch noch diverse Karten. Dauert also noch seine Zeit, ist aber nicht wirklich schlimm, soll ja guuut werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlock (28. Juni 2008)

Joar es kommt bestimmt nächsten Jahr am 28.06 raus.


----------



## Scythe86 (28. Juni 2008)

In einem der Videos stand am Ende "Coming Soon". Nun gut, "soon" ist bei Spieleankündigungen so 'ne Sache, aber vielleicht erwartet uns auch da eine Überraschung und es liegt näher als man denken könnte *träum*. Aber WENN ein Release-Datum herausgegeben wird, dann kann man bei Blizzard wenigstens davon ausgehen, dass die Chancen gut stehen, dass es zum angepeilten Datum im Regal steht. Bin gespannt...Ich tipp mal frech: Weihnachtssgeschäft 2008 - Möglich wär's ja immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

Ja mir fällt auhc grad auf: 4 jahre in entwicklung... vllt doch noch dieses jahr


----------



## Gulwar (28. Juni 2008)

Dieses Jahr? Nie und nimmer. Realistisch ist ein Erscheinungstermin Ende nächsten Jahres, möglicherweise auch 2010. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhugo (28. Juni 2008)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr? Nie und nimmer. Realistisch ist ein Erscheinungstermin Ende nächsten Jahres, möglicherweise auch 2010.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




OMG GULWAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlixFlux (28. Juni 2008)

Wie lange haben wir nach Ankündigung, dass WoW entwickelt wird auf das Release gewartet? 
Diablo 3 ist zwar schon 4 Jahre in Entwicklung, trotzdem erst heute angekündigt worden.
Ich denke man sollte sich noch keine Hoffnungen auf ein baldiges Realease machen; 
Spätestens nach Erscheinung von WotLK werden die Rufe nach D3 erstmal ein wenig ruhiger.
Abwarten, fleißig die News verfolgen und weiter fleißig um die Wette spekulieren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtmeistee (28. Juni 2008)

Immer diese Ratespiele. Lasst dioe Leute einfach arbeiten und habt geduld. Darüber spekulieren könnt ihr doch wirklich am Stammtisch. So entstehen doch nur gerüchte.

Ausserdem wissen wir alle sehr gut, das Blizzard es nie ernst nimmt mit den Release terminen. Sollte ein termin bekannt sein könnt ihr auf jedenfall damit rechnen, dass es wieder um mindestens 6 Monate verschoben wird.


----------



## Hamstax (28. Juni 2008)

It is done when it is done. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raknos (28. Juni 2008)

Scythe86 schrieb:


> In einem der Videos stand am Ende "Coming Soon". Nun gut, "soon" ist bei Spieleankündigungen so 'ne Sache, aber vielleicht erwartet uns auch da eine Überraschung und es liegt näher als man denken könnte *träum*. Aber WENN ein Release-Datum herausgegeben wird, dann kann man bei Blizzard wenigstens davon ausgehen, dass die Chancen gut stehen, dass es zum angepeilten Datum im Regal steht. Bin gespannt...Ich tipp mal frech: Weihnachtssgeschäft 2008 - Möglich wär's ja immerhin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich wäre froh wenn WOTLK bis Weihnachten 08 fertig wäre was ich aber schon stark bezweifel, D3 allerdings wird noch ein weilchen warten müssen, frühstens 3. Quartal 09. Das Game ist im moment etwa auf dem Status auf dem SC2 war bei der enthüllung.
Davon abgesehen sind alle angaben von Entwicklern wie "Soon", "this summer" oder irgendwelche anderen ungenauen angaben total zu vernachlässigen. Man sieht es ja an WAR zB, da war der erste Termin 1. Quartal 08, mal schaun obs überhaupt noch 08 erscheint.
Sicher sein könnt ihr wenn BLIZZARD und keine anderen unseriösen websiten einen festen Termin ansagt wzB. 16. Februar 09 oder so, dem darf man dann meist _mehr_ glauben schenken.


----------



## Gulwar (28. Juni 2008)

Nachtmeistee schrieb:


> Ausserdem wissen wir alle sehr gut, das Blizzard es nie ernst nimmt mit den Release terminen. Sollte ein termin bekannt sein könnt ihr auf jedenfall damit rechnen, dass es wieder um mindestens 6 Monate verschoben wird.


Eben nicht, das kjann sich Blizzard längst nicht mehr leisten. Man kann sicher sein, das wenn ein genauer Termin angekündigt wird, das er auch eingehalten wird. Gerade deswegen gibt es ja von WotlK keinen Releasetermin. Alles was darüber bisher verkündet wurde (Mein Großhändler sagt, es kommt da und da...) ist reine Spekulation und hat nichts mit Blizz zu tun


----------



## Iliandra (28. Juni 2008)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich würds lieber heut als in 1-2 jahren spielen...
Leider hat Blizz die eigenschaft das sie alles 1jahr vor der fertigstellung ankündigen.

Naja ich lehne mich aus fenster und sag mal Januar 09


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juni 2008)

ich beschwöre alle götter das es noch dieses jahr rauskommt *götter anfleh*
"Oh ihr götter welches opfer soll ich euch bringen???"


----------



## Vampirgott (28. Juni 2008)

*Träum* Ich hätte Diablo 3 gern morgen in den Läden. *aufwach*

Mist ... ich bin wohl eingeschlafen ...

Ich freu mich tierisch auf Diablo 3, dank Blizzards Ankündigung heute kann ich es nicht mehr erwarten. 
Und da sie schon 4 Jahre dran gesessen haben, werden sie es ja hoffentlich bald fertig haben.


----------



## Caskaja (28. Juni 2008)

Ich denke SC2 erscheint ende des jahres ca... das heisst 1,5 Jahre nach ankündigung... Ich denke für 2010 braucht man nicht mit Diablo zu rechnen.


----------



## Frekii (28. Juni 2008)

4 Jahre entwicklung muss nichts heißen.. Siehe Duke Nukem Forever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich tippe auf 2009/10 Wohl zu Ostern oder Weihnachten wies Blizz immer macht.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Juni 2008)

Frekii schrieb:


> 4 Jahre entwicklung muss nichts heißen.. Siehe Duke Nukem Forever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Duke Nukem Forever hat aber auch 3 !! mal die Grafikengine entwickelt, und sie haben es immerhin geschafft noch dieses Jahr einen Teaser rauszubringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ich würd auch lieber noch dieses Jahr Spielen, aber warscheinlich erst im jahre 2009.


----------



## Mr.Toast (28. Juni 2008)

Diablo 3 kommt entweder am 29.Juni 2009 oder am 29.Juni 2010, kommt halt drauf an wie weit sie nun wirklich sind.

Für alle die sich nun Fragen wieso Diablo an genau diesem Tag warscheinlich kommen wird:

Diablo 2 Realease: 29.Juni 2000
Diablo 2 LoD Realease: 29.Juni 2001
Diablo 3 Ankündigung: 28.Juni 2008

Blizzard bleibt dem Diablo 2 Geburtstag halt Treu, deshalb wurde auch heute auf der WWI Diablo 3 angekündigt, so wie es auch viele vorher schon vermutet hatten.
Außerdem wäre der 29.Juni 2009 ein Montag, der 28. würde also eh wegfallen, Sonntags verkauft nunmal niemand Spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist halt nur die Frage wie lange Blizzard mit der Entwicklung nun noch braucht, 4 Jahre hatten sie schon dafür Zeit, es kann also gut sein das sie es in genau einem Jahr verkaufen oder auch an einem ganz anderen Tag, würde dann halt nur nicht so schön in das Schema passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, das Realease Datum ist doch eh erstmal egal, kaum eine Ankündigung des Spiels und schon wollen es alle haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissocke (28. Juni 2008)

Frekii schrieb:


> 4 Jahre entwicklung muss nichts heißen.. Siehe Duke Nukem Forever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Duke Nukem Forever ..jo stimmt da war ja mal was ... wie lange arbeiten sie daran schon 10 jahre :-)... 

hoffe doch ned das es mit D3 genauso endet :-)


----------



## SohnDesRaben (28. Juni 2008)

29.06.2009 oder 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rotermichel (28. Juni 2008)

Also ich sag mal nicht zu viele vorfreude !!! wann wurde Wrath angekündigt und wo isses ??? Ich behaupte mal nicht vor 2010 kommt Diablo 3 dann bin ich wieder Älter und ob ich dann noch spielen will mmm . - mal abwarten.


----------



## saat4ever (28. Juni 2008)

Realistischer Termin 3 Quartal 09, alles was früher ist, ist träumerei. Ich würde mich auch sehr sehr freuen aber bleiben wir mal realistisch, immerhin haben wir es mit Blizzard zu tun und die lassen sich bei Spielen auch genug Zeit um diese nicht unfertig zu Veröffentlichen.


----------



## chainsawKiller (28. Juni 2008)

ich denk 2010 is bisl zu lang,
denk nicht das sie so lange rum trödeln...
Finds allgemein irgendwie scheisse sowas wie WWI zu machn und 
dan erst ein jahr später die Spiele raus zu bringen, wieso machen sie sowas nicht
wenn das spiel in die Beta kommt oder so...
Naja denk aber auch iwan 09


----------



## Inaigun (28. Juni 2008)

3. Quartal 2009, denke ich ist realistisch und damit kann ich leben.
Auch wenn ich sagen muss ich würds am liebsten in diesem Jahr zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (28. Juni 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> It is done when it is done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du sagst es!


----------



## Rinkon (28. Juni 2008)

Denke auch so Mitte 2009 rum,dann wäre das Spiel 5 jahre in der Entwicklung.
Das sie die Charakterklassen noch nicht alle vorgestellt haben,heißt nicht,dass sie noch nicht fertig sind.
Nungut,aber von Starcraft II hört man momentan auch recht wenig(wobei es mich auch nicht interessiert).


----------



## soefsn (29. Juni 2008)

Herbst 2010 . Eher wird das nichts.


----------



## Turican (29. Juni 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen
> 
> November/Dezember 2008 = Wotlk
> 
> ...



ja,so in dem Dreh


----------



## Cruser (29. Juni 2008)

*StarCraft II am 3.12.2008? *



> In der vergangenen Nacht haben verschiedene US-Warenhäuser den Erscheinungstermin von Blizzards StarCraft II auf den 03. Dezember 2008 geändert. Darunter waren beispielsweise Läden wie GameStop und EBGames, welche bereits in der Vergangenheit durch ihre frühen Informationen über Releasedaten neuer Spiele aufgefallen sind. Vermutlich hat Blizzard den geplanten Termin, an dem das heiß erwartete Strategiespiel erscheinen soll, auf einer Händlerversammlung bekannt gegeben.




Ich könnte mir das sehr gut vortsellen das es am 3.12.2008 kommen wird. Deswegen glaube ich auch das Diablo 3 mitte/ende nächstes Jahr kommen wird. Fakt ist das momentan nur 2 Rassen bekannt sind was aber nicht heisst das die anderen nicht schon fertig sind (wäre ja auch dumm sofort am ersten Tag alles aus zu plaudern). Desweiteren ist Diablo 3 schon ganze 4 Jahre in der Entwicklung (natürlich ist Blizzard dafür bekannt sich für die Spiele die Sie machen sich viel Zeit zu nehmen, was auch gut so ist). Das es 2010 kommen soll glaub ich eher nicht da Blizzard momentan zeigen möchte das sie in Punkto Grafik sehr gut mithalten können ohne das, dass vehling vom vorgänger verloren geht. Aber das ist ja alles nur spekulation wir werden ja in "naher" Zukunft sehen wann es kommt.


----------



## Egooz (29. Juni 2008)

rotermichel schrieb:


> 2010 kommt Diablo 3 dann bin ich wieder Älter und ob ich dann noch spielen will mmm . - mal abwarten.



Gut erkannt, 2010 bist du älter als jetzt. 

Was Spielen (jeglicher Art: virtuell, TT, LARP etc) mit dem Alter zu tun haben soll erschließt sich mir noch nicht so ganz.

Falls du im Moment aber einfach nur spielst weil du jung (?) bist und man als "junger Mensch einfach spielen muss" (?): Red mal mit ner Person die im Leben steht und dir was über die Realität erzählen kann *duck*

BTT:

4 Jahre Entwicklungszeit ist für ein SP-Spiel mit Koop-Modus schon angenehm viel. Ich denke allzu lange wird es nicht mehr brauchen und würde mit Frühjahr 2009 rechnen. Die Theorie mit den Diablo Geburtstagen würde natürlich auch Sinn ergeben. 

Klar soll es gut werden, den Vorsatz hat jeder Entwickler, aber es geht hier nicht um ein MMORPG was einiges mehr an Aufwand bedeutet.


----------



## yezana (29. Juni 2008)

sc angekündigt 2007 release 2009
d3 angekündigt 2008 release 2010

und die 4 jahre entwicklung heißt ja nicht viel... wenn sich nur 2 mitarbeiter vor 4 jahren drum gekümmert haben, weil der rest bei wow hing , bringt es ja nicht viel...


----------



## Aranie (29. Juni 2008)

Zum einen erscheint mir die Variante mit 28/29 Juni sehr schlüssig. Entweder 2009, aber wohl eher 2010.

Desweiteren habe ich mir auch einige Gedanken zu WoW im Bezug zu Diablo 3 gemacht. 

Denn fakt ist nunmal, dass die wirkliche Warcraft Story mit Arthas endet, sprich mit WOTLK. Alles was danach kommt, muss Blizzard neu dazu erfinden.

Folglich wäre es von Blizzard auch ein geschickter Übergang, da wohl mind 70% aller WoW Spieler vorher d2 gespielt haben und Fans sind, wenn WOTLK ende dieses Jahres erscheint, Denn dann ist es Ende 2009  ausgelutscht  und  wenn dann Diablo 3 kommt werden es sich sehr viele Spieler kaufen.


----------



## Cruser (29. Juni 2008)

yezana schrieb:


> sc angekündigt 2007 release 2009
> d3 angekündigt 2008 release 2010
> 
> und die 4 jahre entwicklung heißt ja nicht viel... wenn sich nur 2 mitarbeiter vor 4 jahren drum gekümmert haben, weil der rest bei wow hing , bringt es ja nicht viel...



Ahja und woher hast du die Info das Starcraft 2 erst 2009 kommen soll? Selbst wenn es nur 2 Mitarbeiter waren ( *lach* ) haben sie zu zweit in 4 Jahren recht viel geschaft wenn man sich mal die Videos anguckt. Diablo 3 - Official Blizzard In-Game Footage - 1/2 / Diablo 3 - Official Blizzard In-Game Footage - 2/2


----------



## StobbartSTAR (29. Juni 2008)

Masterlock schrieb:


> Joar es kommt bestimmt nächsten Jahr am 28.06 raus.



Denk ich auch... wie jeder Diablo teil wird dieser auch am 28.06 rauskommen ... also 2009 !


----------



## Itarus (29. Juni 2008)

When it's done!


----------



## Decker (29. Juni 2008)

Cruser schrieb:


> Ahja und woher hast du die Info das Starcraft 2 erst 2009 kommen soll? Selbst wenn es nur 2 Mitarbeiter waren ( *lach* ) haben sie zu zweit in 4 Jahren recht viel geschaft wenn man sich mal die Videos anguckt. Diablo 3 - Official Blizzard In-Game Footage - 1/2 / Diablo 3 - Official Blizzard In-Game Footage - 2/2



Starcraft 2 ist so ne Sache, heute auf der WWI gab es mehrere Multiplayermatches und es waren alle 3 Rassen bereits spielbar. Trotzdem ist ungewiss wie weit man mit Singleplayer und Balancing ist. Ich denke aber SC2 wird erst Anfang 09 erscheinen. WotLK definitiv noch dieses Jahr, ich sag November und D3 Ende nächsten Jahres.


----------



## Okeanos (29. Juni 2008)

Wieso fehlen Charakterklassen? Wer sagt das sie bissher nur die 2 Klassen fertig haben? Die haben bestimmt schon 60-70% des Games fertig wenn es bereits 4 Jahre in Entwicklung ist... der Einzige Grund ist Marketing mehr nicht ^^ wer wäre scharf drauf einfach bäm hier die und die klassen die und die story zu erfahren... da ist einfach die ganze Spannung weg....
Ich denke eher Weihnachten 08 Ostern 09 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4 Jahre ist schon sehr sehr viel zeit


----------



## Mcmacc (29. Juni 2008)

Ich Tipp auf Anfang 2010


----------



## Bendt (29. Juni 2008)

Mcmacc schrieb:


> Ich Tipp auf Anfang 2010



Ja denke ich auch - so Ende 2009, Anfang 2010


----------



## DrKnievel (29. Juni 2008)

Hmm...mal sehen.
Also - WOTLK wird wohl Weihnachten 2008 rauskommen...hoffentlich. Dieses Geschäft wird sich Blizzard gewiss nicht durch ein D3 versauen. SCII...ich weis nicht wie lange das schon in der Entwicklung ist, aber ich bezweifle, dass es erst nach D3 rauskommt. Da gehe ich mal von einem Release Mitte 2009 aus. Mit Diablo 3 rechne ich nicht vor Mitte-Ende 2010.


----------



## Céraa (29. Juni 2008)

also logisch gedacht würd ich auch sagen mitte bis ende 2009, aber ich hätte auch nix dagegen, wenn ichs morgen in den händen hätte (von wegen " vorfreude is die schönste freude" - vorfreude is nervig^^)


----------



## b4571 (Basti) (29. Juni 2008)

ich sag 2010.. bis 09 gibts einfach zuviel zu tun... und später als 10 passt net zu blizz... naja dadurch das sie noch an 2 anderen titeln arbeiten... könnte es sich bis 11 hinauszögern... aber ich bin zuversichtlich: 2010 *punkt* .


----------



## Purgafox (30. Juni 2008)

Scythe86 schrieb:


> In einem der Videos stand am Ende "Coming Soon". Nun gut, "soon" ist bei Spieleankündigungen so 'ne Sache, aber vielleicht erwartet uns auch da eine Überraschung und es liegt näher als man denken könnte *träum*. Aber WENN ein Release-Datum herausgegeben wird, dann kann man bei Blizzard wenigstens davon ausgehen, dass die Chancen gut stehen, dass es zum angepeilten Datum im Regal steht. Bin gespannt...Ich tipp mal frech: Weihnachtssgeschäft 2008 - Möglich wär's ja immerhin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also das "Soon (tm)" von Blizzard ist wohl eines der am meisten gefürchteten "Soon" ;-)

Zitat von Wowwiki

Soon
Copyright 2004-2008 Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. All rights reserved. "Soon" does not imply any particular date, time, decade, century, or millennia in the past, present, and certainly not the future. "Soon" shall make no contract or warranty between Blizzard Entertainment and the end user. "Soon" will arrive some day, Blizzard does guarantee that "soon" will be here before the end of time. Maybe. Do not make plans based on "soon" as Blizzard will not be liable for any misuse, use, or even casual glancing at "soon."


----------



## Bratiboy (30. Juni 2008)

ich glaub net das es noch lange dauert das ingame video sah schon sehr fertig aus im gegensatz zu sc2 bei dems zum ankündigungs termin nur nen cinematic trailer gab...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

ich sag 29.06.09


----------



## Mr.Toast (30. Juni 2008)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> ich glaub net das es noch lange dauert das ingame video sah schon sehr fertig aus im gegensatz zu sc2 bei dems zum ankündigungs termin nur nen cinematic trailer gab...



Kommt darauf an was du unter "fertig" verstehst.
Ja toll, die Grafik Enginge steht schonmal womit ein dicker Brocken fertig ist.
Aber man weis nun nicht, ob schon wirklich viel fertig ist, oder doch nur grade mal der erste Dungeon und ein paar Monster sowie Effekte und den zwei Charakterklassen (Barbar und Hexendoktor)

Denn selbst wenn da so ein schönes nettes Gameplay Video zu sehen ist, sagt das noch lange nichts über den momentanen Stand des kompletten Spieles aus.


----------



## Nelia (30. Juni 2008)

Ich meine gelesen oder gehört zu haben das eventuell noch Dynamische Schatten implementiert werden sollen.


----------



## bluewizard (30. Juni 2008)

2008 wär sehr geil. Aber auch sehr unrealistisch
2009 is realistischer hoffentlich kommt es fertih auf den Markt


----------



## soefsn (1. Juli 2008)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> ich glaub net das es noch lange dauert das ingame video sah schon sehr fertig aus im gegensatz zu sc2 bei dems zum ankündigungs termin nur nen cinematic trailer gab...



Ich denke das du danach nicht gehen kannst. Wer sagt dir denn das Blizz derzeit noch nicht viel weiter ist als das was du auf WWI gesehen hast ?


----------



## S.E.Lain (1. Juli 2008)

hmmm soon bei blizzard tippe auf 2012.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grizzla (1. Juli 2008)

2010 hab ich mal gewählt, weil blizzard lässt sich Zeit mit der Production... lieber wollen sie es 1 jahr verschieben statt ein verbuggtes spiel raus zu bringen^^
Warcraft III oder World of Warcraft wurd auch sehr oft verschoben... also ich denke mal wenn sie ein Termin angeben werden was 90% 3-4 Quartal 2009 sein wird.. bringen sie es doch leider erst 2010


----------



## klogmo (1. Juli 2008)

Ich schätze mal Diablo III wird ende des Jahres rauskommen, weil ich meine ghört zu haben das es schon ein paar Jahre in Entwicklung ist. Außerdem sieht man ja auf den Bildern und Videos wie gut es schon aussieht.


----------



## Sreal (1. Juli 2008)

/sign @ vorpost. 

finde auch, dass das spiel schon relativ fertig aussieht.. 2011 oder später wäre eine totale übertreibung. Das gesammtsystem sieht schon fertig aus und auf den screenshots sieht man auch, dass da jetzt schon sehr viel entwicklungszeit drinsteckt. ich tippe persönlich mal auf ende 2008 (vllt weihnachtsgeschäft) oder etwa anfang - mitte 2009.

but, it´s done when it´s done. (ich weiss! ihr hasst diesen satz ;D)


----------



## Decker (1. Juli 2008)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> ich glaub net das es noch lange dauert das ingame video sah schon sehr fertig aus im gegensatz zu sc2 bei dems zum ankündigungs termin nur nen cinematic trailer gab...



Zur SC2 Ankündigung gabs nen 20 minütigen Gameplaytrailer der Protoss, der wo die Zerglings am Ende "GG" auf dem Boden darstellen. Der sah auch schon sehr weit fortgeschritten aus, trotzdem soll SC2 nicht mehr dieses Jahr erscheinen, da sie gerade an der Kampagne und am Balancing arbeiten und das noch ne Weile dauern soll.


----------



## faustodins (1. Juli 2008)

man ihr macht euch alle einen harten wann das spiel raus kommt ... wartet es doch einfach ab! Und solch ein gefachsimpel was hier manche veranstalten , vonwegen " es sieht schon fertig aus " blabla ... Keiner weis von euch ob es schon balanced is, keiner weis ob die anderen 3 charakterklassen schon in der entwicklung waren oder sind. da wollt ihr von screenshots und gameplayvids sehen das es sicher bald fertig is -.- ihr habt wohl ziemlich wenig ahnung vom Programmieren. Das spiel kann zu 30% fertig sein oder auch schon zu 60% , kann keiner von ein paar bildchen beurteilen. Ich hoffe nur das sie uns nicht zu lange warten lassen, weil ich schon richtig heiß bin auf ein neues Blizzard spiel. WoW nervt langsam und ist total ausgelutscht -.-

MFG


----------



## Siu (1. Juli 2008)

Du quatscht die anderen Leute dumm von der Seite an, gibst aber noch im selben Text eine eigene Vermutung ab. Leidest du unter Alzheimer?

Was mich hier allerdings aufregt, sind diese Vergleiche zwischen Diablo3 und WoW. Neuerdings wird ja sowieso ALLES mit WoW verglichen. World of Warcraft war auch keine 4 Jahre in der Entwicklung als sie es angekündigt haben, dass ist derzeit ein wenig anders mit D3. 6 Jahre Entwicklung wäre hart übertrieben. Ich lass mich überraschen, hoffe aber auf 2009.


----------



## Philipp23 (1. Juli 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen
> 
> November/Dezember 2008 = Wotlk
> 
> ...



 3 wow addon ? Was wollen die den noch einbauen ?


----------



## Sreal (1. Juli 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> 3 wow addon ? Was wollen die den noch einbauen ?



zomfg, Diese frage wurde doch schon öfter gestellt als es menschen auf diesem planeten gibt -.-

1. stoff für 3 oder mehr addons ist locker vorhanden.
2. Sind wir hier im diablo forum!!

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trowman (1. Juli 2008)

also ich sage auch mal sommer / winter 2009


----------



## Tôny (1. Juli 2008)

Also 2010 halte ich schon für sehr lange....würde auch mitte/ende 09 sagen.


----------



## Panzer01 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich Tippe spätestens Ende 2009 erst muss noch das WOW Addon raus damit die Leute noch bissel Geld raus ballern, und dann schaut Blizz was die Konkurrenz macht um los zulegen.


----------



## Outrager (1. Juli 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> It is done when it is done.


exakt

Bei einer Tippabgabe würde ich aber auch auf 2. Hälfte 2009 tendieren.


----------



## LeetQotsa (1. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe auf 2009 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trowman, was soll der Text in deiner Sig heißen?


----------



## ~Shákal~ (1. Juli 2008)

Es kommt am 21.12.2012  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (1. Juli 2008)

~Shákal~ schrieb:


> Es kommt am 21.12.2012
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wäre schlecht, da doch nach Information aus gut informierten Kreisen 2011 die Welt untergehen soll


----------



## trowman (1. Juli 2008)

LeetQotsa schrieb:


> Trowman, was soll der Text in deiner Sig heißen?



eigentlich soll es  "It will be come" heißen. also auf deutsch "Es wird kommen". ich hoffe ich habe da jetzt nicht falsch übersetzt oder? Englisch ist nicht grad soo meine stärke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldromir (1. Juli 2008)

It will be come = Es wird gekommen sein xD
Nimm doch einfach "Coming soon"


----------



## Hadan Pendrag (1. Juli 2008)

Rein ausn Bauch raus, als jemand der Blizzard-Spiele seit D1 zock schätz ich mal:
Mit Glück Weihnachten 09, realistisch eher Ostern 2010.


----------



## Kankru (1. Juli 2008)

Niemals, war nur verarsche^^

Egal, so lange spiele ich nur WoW, ich lass mich überraschen!


----------



## Byron (1. Juli 2008)

Ende 2009 wäre noch realistisch.

Wenn Blizz sich zu viel Zeit mit dem Release lässt, wird die genutzte Technik schon soweit veraltet sein, das se beinahe von Vorn beginnen dürfen, oder aber die Wertungen für Grafik usw. gehen in den Keller.


----------



## trowman (1. Juli 2008)

so... ich habs einfach so gemacht ^^


----------



## BuzzerBeater (1. Juli 2008)

oneq schrieb:


> Ich denke auch Ende 2009. Es fehlen noch 3 Charakterklassen und mit Sicherheit auch noch diverse Karten. Dauert also noch seine Zeit, ist aber nicht wirklich schlimm, soll ja guuut werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich glaube nicht, dass die noch fehlen. 

Sie wollen jetzt einfach noch nicht alles zeigen und ich habe auch einfach das Gefühl, dass sie es wieder mit Geheimnistuerei machen um die Lust der Spieler auf die Überraschung zu vergrößern, anstatt alles aufeinmal Preis zu geben.

und achja, Ende 2009 frühestens.



Byron schrieb:


> Ende 2009 wäre noch realistisch.
> 
> Wenn Blizz sich zu viel Zeit mit dem Release lässt, wird die genutzte Technik schon soweit veraltet sein, das se beinahe von Vorn beginnen dürfen, oder aber die Wertungen für Grafik usw. gehen in den Keller.



Schau dir andere Blizz spiele an, denen ist die Grafik nahezu egal solange das Spiel gut ist. Die haben lieber 10/10 Gameplay Punkte und dann nur 6/10 Grafik Punkten, anstatt eines 8/8 8/8


----------



## Bazoo (1. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema Wow und Erweiterungen. Ich habe damals durch Zufall eine englische Seite gefunden, wo Addons bis Level 120 angepriesen wurden. Eins war nur komisch für mich daran: Der Gute, der diese Prognosen gestellt hat, hatte dies LANGE VOR BC gemacht. Und doch konnte er exakt ALLE Gebiete MIT Levelangabe & Dungeon (Auf englisch halt) auflisten. Wie gesagt, LANGE VOR BC. Und daher vermute ich mal, dass dies ein Mitarbeiter von Blizz war. Also lasst euch überraschen!


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. Juli 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> also wenn es wirklich schon 4 jahre in entwicklung ist, würd ich so auf frühling 09 tippen. wobei ein 3/4 jahr nicht wirklich viel ist, könnte auch sehr gut weinachten 09 kommen


Frühjahr/Mitte 2009 halte ich auch für wahrscheinlich. Sie sitzen ja immerhin schon seit 4 Jahren dran und die Gameplay-Trailer sehen nicht gerade danach aus, daß sie noch extrem weit am Anfang stecken. Und würde Blizz selbst davon ausgehen, daß es frühestens 2010 kommen könnte wäre eine Ankündigung 2 Jahre vorher glaub ich etwas übertrieben früh. Ich denke schon, daß sie da irgendwo ein Ende in Sicht haben.


----------



## 5unRic3 (1. Juli 2008)

@Bazoo & Co. : Hier gehts um diablo und nicht um wow... -.-

@topic: warum meint ihr alle das es so spät kommt ich denke ende des jahres sollte das spiel draussen sein als falls man das video gesehen hat sieht es aus als ob wären die schon ziehlich weit da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (1. Juli 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Frühjahr/Mitte 2009 halte ich auch für wahrscheinlich. Sie sitzen ja immerhin schon seit 4 Jahren dran und die Gameplay-Trailer sehen nicht gerade danach aus, daß sie noch extrem weit am Anfang stecken. Und würde Blizz selbst davon ausgehen, daß es frühestens 2010 kommen könnte wäre eine Ankündigung 2 Jahre vorher glaub ich etwas übertrieben früh. Ich denke schon, daß sie da irgendwo ein Ende in Sicht haben.



Sicher stecken die net weit am Anfang. Das Spiel ist mit Sicherheit schon viel weiter fortgeschritten, was ja auch auf den Blizzseiten zu sehen ist, wo es schon die ersten Monster und Gebiete zu sehen git.
Aber die 4 Jahre Entwicklungszeit besagen gar nix. Davon dürften die ersten 2 Jahre reines 5 Mann Brainstormin gewesen sein. Vielleicht stimmen ja auch die Gerüchte, das das erste Konzept verworfen wurde und man wieder von vorne anfangen mußte.
Zudem ist es gerade bei Blizzard so, das sich die Spiele in der Entwicklung selbstständig machen, immer wieder verändern und verändert werden, bis es eben passt und absolut "cool" ist. Auch das ist ein Erfolgsgeheimnis von Blizz Spielen: Sie leben ^^


----------



## Elmaro (1. Juli 2008)

also ich denke auch das spiel wird nicht vor ende 2009 bzw. Anfang 2010 herauskommen. Denn im November bzw. Dezember dieses JAhres wird ja das zweite WoW Addon kommen, d.h. für mich im Frühjahr wird, wenn überhaupt, Starcraft II kommen. Demzufolge lässt sich aus Marketingtechnischen Gründen schließen das Diablo III dann Ende 2009 kommt. Sollte Starcraft II noch nicht im Frühjahr erscheinen, wird Diablo III wohl erst Anfang 2010 kommen. Denn im Sommer werden die keine Spiele herausbringen und Blizzard wird schon gar nicht 2 Spiele innerhalb kürzester Zeit bringen, da wird mind. immer ein halbes Jahr dazwischen liegen.l


----------



## Siu (1. Juli 2008)

2 Jahre 5 Mann Brainstorming.. ahja. Warum nicht einfach 3 Jahre? Wäre doch realistischer. Das sind doch keine Neulinge, die erst einmal 10 Jahre überlegen müssen was sie machen. Die 4 Jahre Entwicklung sagen also genug aus über den Entwicklungsstand. Es war halt ein Spieletrailer, da verschießt eine Firma wie Blizzard nicht das ganze Pulver, die Lead-Designer sprachen zwar von 3 weiteren Klassen, sind sich aber nicht sicher, glaube auch hier wollte man nicht zuviel sagen. D3 ist derzeit wohl der Überraschungstitel schlechthin.
Also redet es ma nich schlechter als es is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Denn im November bzw. Dezember dieses JAhres wird ja das zweite WoW Addon kommen, d.h. für mich im Frühjahr wird, wenn überhaupt, Starcraft II kommen.



Quelle?


----------



## Gallero (1. Juli 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> 3 wow addon ? Was wollen die den noch einbauen ?



Da gibts noch genug.
Maelstrom, der Smaragdgrüne Traum, Gileans und und und


----------



## Elmaro (1. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Quelle?



Sagen wir mal, ich würde schätzen, dass WotlK  im Nov/Dez 2008 kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (1. Juli 2008)

Nein, Neulinge sind die bei Blizz sicher nicht. Aber vergiss nicht das bei Start der Entwicklungsarbeiten der Focus eindeutig auf WoW lag und alle anderen Projekte nur nebenbei liefen, vielleicht nicht mehr als eine Konferenz im Monat. Script und Konzepterstellund, erste Artworks und so weiter, das braucht seine Zeit.
Und ob nun 2 oder 3 Jahre Grundentwicklung auf minimalen Niveau ist letztlich egal.
Ich gebe dir aber völlig recht und sagte das ja auch: Blizz ist durchaus schon weiter als manche denken


----------



## RavenMadow (1. Juli 2008)

also das D3 enlich angekündigt wird is ja ansich schon mehr als nur genial das es aber noch dieses jahr raus kommen wird kann ich mir aber auch nich vorstellen denn das blizzard nun mal kommerziel is wie alle anderen auch wollen sie sicher noch nen bissel kohlen machen wollen

und D3 mit SC2 reales in verbindung bringen is auch zimlich unnütz denke ich da sind mit sicher heit ganz andere entwickler teams beteilig (soll heisen ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die beiden titel sogar fast bis gleichzeitig raus kommen könnten denn nich jeder der rts mag mag automatiisch auch rpg!!!)

und somit hängt der release von D3 denke ich doch stark vom WotLK ab.

natürlich is auch klar das jeder D2 fanatiker (mich eingeschlossen) so früh wie möglich zocken möchte "besser noch gestern als morgen" würd ich da mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber vieleicht hillfts ja wenn man den blizz support nen bissel zu spämt^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. Juli 2008)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Nein, Neulinge sind die bei Blizz sicher nicht. Aber vergiss nicht das bei Start der Entwicklungsarbeiten der Focus eindeutig auf WoW lag und alle anderen Projekte nur nebenbei liefen, vielleicht nicht mehr als eine Konferenz im Monat. Script und Konzepterstellund, erste Artworks und so weiter, das braucht seine Zeit.
> Und ob nun 2 oder 3 Jahre Grundentwicklung auf minimalen Niveau ist letztlich egal.
> Ich gebe dir aber völlig recht und sagte das ja auch: Blizz ist durchaus schon weiter als manche denken


Blizzard ist mittlerweile wohl groß (und vor allem REICH) genug um sich mehr als nur ihr WoW-Entwicklerteam leisten zu können. D3 wird sicher nicht 4 Jahre lang nur am Wochenende entstanden sein als bei WoW mal nicht sooo viel zu tun war, dafür ist der Titel zu wichtig. 
Gerade jetzt nach der Ankündigung wird da sicher ein komplett eigenständiges Team rund um die Uhr dran sitzen, schließlich haben sie ihr "Baby" mittlerweile bekannt gemacht. Und D3 ist ja nunmal keine "kleine Nummer" die mal irgendwo zwischen zwei Releases rausgehauen wird.


----------



## Hepheisto (1. Juli 2008)

wotlk ==> Weihnachten 08

SC 2 ==> März 09

Wacraft 4 ==> ACHTUNG ÜBERRASCHUNG!!!! ==> Sommer 09

DIABLO 3 ==> Weihnachten 09 um uns gruselig schaurige weihnachtstage zu bereiten =)


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Juli 2008)

'09, ist aber eher Wunschdenken als Spekulation! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decker (2. Juli 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Blizzard ist mittlerweile wohl groß (und vor allem REICH) genug um sich mehr als nur ihr WoW-Entwicklerteam leisten zu können. D3 wird sicher nicht 4 Jahre lang nur am Wochenende entstanden sein als bei WoW mal nicht sooo viel zu tun war, dafür ist der Titel zu wichtig.
> Gerade jetzt nach der Ankündigung wird da sicher ein komplett eigenständiges Team rund um die Uhr dran sitzen, schließlich haben sie ihr "Baby" mittlerweile bekannt gemacht. Und D3 ist ja nunmal keine "kleine Nummer" die mal irgendwo zwischen zwei Releases rausgehauen wird.



Die werden mit D3 angefangen haben, als die Entwicklungen zu WoW nahezu abgeschlossen waren, ebenso mit SC2. Ich denke mal WoW hat sehr viele Ressourcen in der Entwicklung gefressen, erst danach konnte man sich neuen Projekten widmen, deswegen können wir jetzt auch mit so vielen neuen BLizzardspielen rechnen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazoo (2. Juli 2008)

Leute, nach eurem Reden kommt DIII niemals raus. Wie gesagt, WOTLK wird NICHTS das letzte Addon sein von WoW, dessen bin ich mir zu 99,9% sicher. Folglich heißt das, dass ende nächsten Jahres ca die 3. Erweiterung erscheinen wird, wenn WoW weiterhin so erfolgreich bleibt. Diablo hat absolut nichts mit WoW zu tun, daher könnten sie es auch parallel releasen, das wäre Blizz egal. Ich wünschte, D3 würde noch 08 kommen, wird aber eher Mitte 09 fürchte ich oder gar erst Ende 09. So oder so, spekuliert nicht auf der Basis anderer Spiele, denn es sind alles verschiedene Genres. Also warten wir´s ab und schmachten solang, bis der Releasetermin bekannt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsóul (2. Juli 2008)

Also ich denke auch das es 2009 kommen könnte. Ich stütze mich einfach mal auf diese Schätzung.
Gameware.at

Keine Ahnung inwiefern man dieser Aussage glauben schenken kann da ich persönlich auch zu der 29.06.XX Variante tendier.


----------



## Wave2 (2. Juli 2008)

Ich denke 2009. da sie schon 4 Jahre dan sind und viele Features denke ich auch von Diablo 2 übernehmen werden/können/sollen denk ich so Frühjahr, Sommer 2009.


----------



## PARAS.ID (2. Juli 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen
> 
> November/Dezember 2008 = Wotlk
> 
> ...




ich glaub nicht das blizzard nacheinander solche dinger raushaut eil sie sich bewusst sidn das einige fans durchaus mehrere dieser artikel spielen und blizzard würde sie nie durch so einen plan in die versuchung brignen erstmal nur eins zu kaufen


----------



## XerXisB (2. Juli 2008)

2012 klingt realistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Parass.ID ^^ hast du deine sign. falsch geschrieben oder heißt es da wirklich nur Skaven ^^ sieht so aus als würde da n L fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthros (2. Juli 2008)

Ich denke Diablo 3 wird pünktlich zum weinachts geschäft 2009 erhältlich sein. 

@XerXisB 

Skaven sind ein volk bei warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



des wegen fehlt da kein L für Sklaven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (2. Juli 2008)

wotlk = jan 09

SC2 = herbst 09

Diablo = jan 2010


----------



## Akando (2. Juli 2008)

...Wunschdenken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deltacow (2. Juli 2008)

Gibts nicht Blizzard und Blizzard-North? Und sind die Beiden 'Firmensitze' nicht in versch. Bundesstaaten, wobei einer sich von jeher immer Warcraft + Starcraft und der andere um Diablo kümmerte, so das es eigentlich keine Diskrepanz zwischen den Beiden gibt was Entwicklung angeht? Möchte mich gerade düster an eine PC-Gamesausgabe aus dem Jahre (sicher schon 6-7 Jahre her) erinnern wo Blizz das mal erklärte.


----------



## Steve Coal (2. Juli 2008)

Also letzten Endes kommt es einfach darauf an wie viel Geld Blizzard in die Entwicklung und vor allem in die Zahl an Entwicklern steckt!

Jede weitere Aussage zu Diablo 3 ist reines Raten ins Blaue hinein!
Denn das was man gesehen hat war alles vorproduziert. Das lässt letztenendes so gut wie keine Rückschlüsse auf den Tatsächlichen Stand der Entwicklungen zu.
Auch eine Aussage wie "Das Spiel ist seit 4 Jahren in der Entwicklung" sind unwichtig. Das sagt nichts wie lange tatsächlich an dem Produkt das wir jetzt sehen gearbeitet wurde!

Al Release kommt also eigentlich alles zwischen 2009 und 201X in Frage!
Ich persönlich denke vor 2010 wirds nichts!

Die machen 08 WotlK, 09 folgt frühestens Starcraft II und dann kann 2010 Diablo 3 folgen.


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

Warum vergleicht ihr ständig Diablo3 Release mit WoW und SC2 Release? Man kann in einem eigenen Unternehmen keine Konkurrenz betreiben. Für 2010 würden die jetzt nicht so ein Hype auslösen mit ihrer D3 Ankündigung. 



> Denn das was man gesehen hat war alles vorproduziert. Das lässt letztenendes so gut wie keine Rückschlüsse auf den Tatsächlichen Stand der Entwicklungen zu



Quelle? Oder auch nur reine Spekulation, wie du es vorher kritisiert hast?



> Auch eine Aussage wie "Das Spiel ist seit 4 Jahren in der Entwicklung" sind unwichtig. Das sagt nichts wie lange tatsächlich an dem Produkt das wir jetzt sehen gearbeitet wurde!



Stimmt. Die Lead-Designer sagen ja nur aus Spaß, dass man schon 4 Jahre an Diablo3 gearbeitet hat, weil es gar keine 4 Jahre waren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte erst informieren und Quellenangaben dazu packen..


----------



## Yuukami (2. Juli 2008)

4 jahre entwicklung es gibt da nur 2 möglichkeiten entweder noch dieses jahr was meiner meinung nach auch in frage kommen kann weil ich denke das blizz d3 zum release von warhammer online raushaut oder erst sehr viel später. Ich denke das es noch dieses Jahr raus kommt weil:" Scheiße ne habt ihr euch mal die spielszenen angeguckt so gut sah noch nie ne vorabversion aus" ich denke blizz haut es zum richtigen zeitpunkt raus und das ohne lange vorankündigung sie werden einfach sagen so kommt orgen raus und fertig. es war ja auch ne risen überraschung das sie das auf der WWI vorgestellt haben ich mein wer aht schon damit gerechtnet


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

naja nur die wenigsten haben darauf gehoft der rest hat eig auf wotlk beta gehofft^^


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja nur die wenigsten haben darauf gehoft der rest hat eig auf wotlk beta gehofft^^



o.O? Wer sagten sowas? Die meisten haben auf DIII gehofft, net alle sind solche "boah, wow !!! endgeil game" typen die glaube das Blizzard ein solch großes Event nutzt um eine B E T A (!!!!) ankündigt, das wäre schwachsinnig gewesen.


----------



## N1ck (2. Juli 2008)

Hmm ich würde hoffen so ende Januar 2009....ich finds eh schon heftig wenn die des jetzt schon so geil presentieren und dann vllt bis ende nächstes!! jahr warten dass kanns doch nicht sein...


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Juli 2008)

D3 kommt niemals schon in nem halben Jahr.
Überleg doch einfach mal zurück, wann die anderen Blizzard-Spiele angekündigt, bzw. vorgestellt wurden und wann sie dann tatsächlich erschienen sind.


----------



## Shelong (3. Juli 2008)

Für mich ersichtlich Ende '09: D3 fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft 2009, davor Ostern SC2 und davor Weihnachten '08 Wrath. Schöne große Abstände... Blizz wird sich wohl selbst net mit überschneidenden Releases ins Geschäft funken ;-)


----------



## Shelong (3. Juli 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Warum vergleicht ihr ständig Diablo3 Release mit WoW und SC2 Release? Man kann in einem eigenen Unternehmen keine Konkurrenz betreiben. Für 2010 würden die jetzt nicht so ein Hype auslösen mit ihrer D3 Ankündigung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is hier doch alles reine Mutmaßung - Siehe Umfrage: Releasetermin - und Quellenangaben zu verlangen nur weil man grad vor 2 min die "Quote-Function" für sich entdeckt hat finde ich schlichtweg übertrieben. Auf "zitieren" klicken macht dich noch lange net zum Soziologen. Aber seihs drum... Meine Vermutung: Releases von Wrath, SC2 und D3 werden sich noch in die länge ziehen. Der Markt von MMORPGs ist zur Zeit mehr als übervoll und dem bald rein technisch überholten (daran werden auch kleine Upgrades von Wrath nicht ändern) WOW läuft die Zeit davon. Klar hat Blizz nach eigener Angabe keine Angst Kunden an D3 zu verlieren... wieso auch? Ist doch besser dass sie BlizzGames spielen als sie an AoC oder whatever zu verlieren. 2002 kam Neocron als erstes echtes 3D MMORPG... und trotz Erweiterung etc. ist es sehr still geworden um Publisher CDV. Vom MMO Zug abzuspringen und ein lang erwartetes Strategiespiel und ein doch eher Solo orientiertes Rollenspiel rauszubringen ist doch das beste was Blizz zur zeit machen kann. Zumal inzwischen ja eh schon ganze WoW Clans nach AoC flüchten. Sollen sich die andern "hübschen" MMORPGS doch in Zukunft gegenseitig wegen der Kunden die Preisdaumenschraube anlegen, während der Support immer teurer wird. Wartets ab... und wenn SC2 & D3 ihren Spielerstamm und die ein oder andere Erweiterung haben kommt der nächste Große Online Coup mit monatlichen Zahlungen... seihs nu SC Online, WoW2 oder D3 online... naja... und in 6 Jahren schauen die Blizzard Frontmänner auf die Statistik mit den neuesten Zahlen und sagen sich... "Mensch Jungs, da haben wir wieder alles richtig gemacht. 

Naja... meine Theorie und net ganz unlogisch wie ich find. Aber noch ein kleiner Denkanstoß: Vor 3, 4 Jahren, ein par Monate nach dem Release von WoW las man in renomierten Spielezeitschriften die Entwicklerschiene von Blizz wäre eingefroren, die Frontentwicklertruppe wäre abgesprungen (und hat inzwischen Hellgate: London mit eher mäßigem Erfolg herausgebracht )... auf jeden Fall wäre ein D3 oder SC2 nicht auch nur in Planung... es ginge nur noch um WoW... und dann ZÄÄÄP!!!: SC2 und net so viel später ZÄÄÄP!!!: D3... achja... und D3 is ja auch schon 4 Jahre in Planung.... wtf? -.-


Nich PEWPEWPEW!!!LAZORZ!!! sondern PEWPEWPEW!!!GAMEZ!!! heisst es im Moment bei Blizz.

kleines ps noch .: 





> 2007 gab Blizzard in Südkorea bekannt, dass sie an einem Nachfolger von StarCraft arbeiten. Außerdem arbeitet Blizzard neben StarCraft 2 an der zweiten World-of-Warcraft-Erweiterung, Wrath of the Lich King *und einem bisher noch unbekannten Massive Multiplayer Online Game*. Am 28. Juni 2008 wurde in Paris auf der Worldwide Invitational ein drittes Projekt vorgestellt: Diablo 3.


 Quelle http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blizzard_Entertainment


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

> Is hier doch alles reine Mutmaßung - Siehe Umfrage: Releasetermin - und Quellenangaben zu verlangen nur weil man grad vor 2 min die "Quote-Function" für sich entdeckt hat finde ich schlichtweg übertrieben. Auf "zitieren" klicken macht dich noch lange net zum Soziologen.



Ob ich jetzt schreibe, Diablo3 kommt am 12.10.200drölf oder ich davor ein kleines und feines "ich glaube", setze macht ein gewaltigen Unterschied und die von mir bemängelte Stelle, wo ich eine Quelle nachfrage, klingt ebenso. 





> Denn das was man gesehen hat war alles vorproduziert.


"Es ist so, es wird so sein". Und es tut mir Leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen, aber ich kenne die Zitatfunktion schon länger, aber gut, dass du noch einmal darauf herumreitest. Ich könnte deine schwachsinnigen und unnötigen ersten beiden Sätzen ignorieren, allerdings verbietet mir das mein Privileg zum Zitieren.

Hab gestern gelesen, dass Diablo3 am 29.07.09 kommt. Quelle brauch ich keine :> Ist ja reine Mutmaßung


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Hey,
bei GIGA haben sie geschätzt das Diablo3, wohl 2010 rauskommen wird.


----------



## Thylemo (3. Juli 2008)

Würde WoW 8 Monate nach der Ankündigung rausgebracht?

Das könnte man ja eventuell als Richtwert nehmen.


----------



## attake (6. Juli 2008)

29.06.09  ^^


der 29.06 war schon immmer diablo tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und bliz mag solche details ^^
2009  weil sie schon 4 jahre drann programieren  und das gameplayvideo sah schon ziemlich perfeckt und fehlerfrei aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Livak (27. September 2008)

Ich sage es kommt entweder noch 2008 pünktlich für Weihnachten in die Läden oder Ende Januar da Gamestar schon in der August Ausgabe fast so übers Spiel berichtet hat als ob es schon drausen ist . Lest euch mal den Atrtikel durch da sind MASSIG Details schon veraten aber die wichtigsten Infos fehlen halt wie immer bei Blizzard, Der Release-Termin ^^ .Und wenn der leitende Designer auf die Frage antwortet :" When it's done!" , dann meint er damit, dass nur noch ein paar kleine Bugs und Fehler behoben werden müssen damit Diablo 3 auch den großen Erwartungen gerecht wird, die sehr viele Fans an das Spiel stellen. Ich hoffe nur nicht, dass der Online-Spielmodus (Battlenet) etwas kostet, denn dann würd ich sogar trotz des geilen Spieles und der Vorschauen, einfach aus Protest wegen so einer Frechheit von Blizzard das Spiel nicht kaufen!! Ich hoffe Blizzard enttäuscht mich nicht. Denn der leitende Designer Jay Wilson meinte bei einem Gespräch mit Gamestar über dass Thema Kosten im Battlenet :" Darüber sprechen wir noch nicht." Was soviel heißt wie wir müssen erst ein paar Umfragen machen wer alles dafür zahlen würde.


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. September 2008)

Ist noch gar nicht so lange her, da wurde von einem der Entwickler gesagt, dass sie gerade Mal den ersten Akt fertig hätten.
Quelle kann ich jetzt leider nicht liefern.

Und die Gamestar hat nur so über das Spiel berichtet, wie alle anderen Magazine auch.
Sie haben weder eine Testversion, noch exklusive Informationen.

Das battle.net 2 wird nichts kosten, wie der Vorgänger eben.
Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht auch eine Bezahl-Version gibt, übrigens.
Aber für den normalen User wird es kostenlos sein.

Diablo 3 kommt sicher nicht zum Weihnachtsgeschäft, dafür ist es noch viel zu unfertig, außerdem wäre es schon mit Termin angekündigt worden, um den Verkauf anzukurbeln.
Mit viel Glück kommt es 2009.
Wie Starcraft 2 übrigens, wo bereits gesagt wurde, dass es definitiv nicht 2008 erscheint - und das schon bevor Diablo 3 angekündigt wurde, aber das nur nebenbei.



Livak schrieb:


> Und wenn der leitende Designer auf die Frage antwortet :" When it's done!" , dann meint er damit, dass nur noch ein paar kleine Bugs und Fehler behoben werden müssen


Sagt dir Duke Nukem Forever was?


----------



## solitaryman (27. September 2008)

SC2 war bei Ankündigung im letzten Jahr auch schon die angesprochenen 4 Jahre in Entwicklung... ich rechne also mit D3 nicht vor 2010!


----------



## Mirdoìl (27. September 2008)

Schätz........  ungsweise im november-dezember 2009


----------



## Numara (27. September 2008)

eigentlich so Bauchgefühl 2010

Wobei ich Moment garnet so nach D3 giere, denn ich spiel WAR^^


----------



## shagráth (27. September 2008)

also ich weis ja nich ob ihr ein Gedächtnis hab wie ein Sieb Aber es Gab auf buffed eienen artikel da stand drin 

Wotlk = 2008

Starcraft 2 = 2009

Und Diablo 3 = 2010

Sonst Würde sich blizzard ja selber Konkurenz machen


----------



## Yiraja (28. September 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> also wenn es wirklich schon 4 jahre in entwicklung ist, würd ich so auf frühling 09 tippen. wobei ein 3/4 jahr nicht wirklich viel ist, könnte auch sehr gut weinachten 09 kommen



würd ich auch sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (28. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja,
> Nun ist es angekündigt , leider noch ohne irgendeine andeutung von Release.
> Ich denke aber es könnte so sommer oder ende 2009 erscheinen, weil ich denke das im frühjahr 2009 SCII kommt und noch ende diesesn Jahres WOTLK.
> 
> Aber was denkt ihr?


09


----------



## Fuga89 (29. September 2008)

höchst wahrscheinlich 2010!

Wenn man mal in der Entwicklungsspanne zurückschaut bei Blizzard, dann merkt man dass sie ihre Spiele immer ca. 2 Jahre nach der Ankündigung veröffentlichten.... Denke vond aher auch nciht dass sie daran etwas ändern werden und von daher 2010^^


----------



## klossbruehe (29. September 2008)

Aaalso,  hier mein Senf^^: Ich denke, Dia3 wird gegen Ende '09/ Anfang '10 rauskommen, denn : 

Dieses Jahr oder Anfang nächstes (bis max Februar) Wotlk, aber eher früher (---> Antwort auf WaR),
Dann Sommer nächstes Jahr Sc2 um u.a. die Spieler, die bei Wotlk nur mal reingucken wollten "in der Familie zu behalten" und ganz einfach, weil es dann fertig ist
Danach, wie schon erwähnt Ende nächstes Jahr, Anfang übernächstes Dia3, von wegen Weihnachtsgeschäft, kann aber auch gut sein dass es erst auf das Datum angekündigt wird und gegen Sommer '10 raus kommt.... wir werden sehen, aber dieses Jahr ist alles andere als wahrscheinlich, wegen Wotlk und 2 Spiele auf einmal wird Schneesturm nicht auf einmal rausbringen


----------



## Preator (29. September 2008)

klossbruehe schrieb:


> Aaalso,  hier mein Senf^^: Ich denke, Dia3 wird gegen Ende '09/ Anfang '10 rauskommen, denn :
> 
> Dieses Jahr oder Anfang nächstes (bis max Februar) Wotlk, aber eher früher (---> Antwort auf WaR),
> Dann Sommer nächstes Jahr Sc2 um u.a. die Spieler, die bei Wotlk nur mal reingucken wollten "in der Familie zu behalten" und ganz einfach, weil es dann fertig ist
> Danach, wie schon erwähnt Ende nächstes Jahr, Anfang übernächstes Dia3, von wegen Weihnachtsgeschäft, kann aber auch gut sein dass es erst auf das Datum angekündigt wird und gegen Sommer '10 raus kommt.... wir werden sehen, aber dieses Jahr ist alles andere als wahrscheinlich, wegen Wotlk und 2 Spiele auf einmal wird Schneesturm nicht auf einmal rausbringen


omg
Dieses Jahr oder Anfang nächstes (bis max Februar) Wotlk?????
Schon mal gelesen das der Release für LichKing der 13.November 2008 ist?
Sry aber das ist einfach nur schlecht


----------



## Akro123 (29. September 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> und dann wieder im Dezember 2009 = 3 Addon WoW



ja ne is klar BC war 1 3/4 jahr draussen da glaub ich kaum das lich king nur 1 jahr bleibt mal logisch denken und so, kennste das?


----------



## Apuh (29. September 2008)

Akro123 schrieb:


> ja ne is klar BC war 1 3/4 jahr draussen da glaub ich kaum das lich king nur 1 jahr bleibt mal logisch denken und so, kennste das?



Logik...? Kann man sowas essen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (29. September 2008)

2010 oder später ... solltest noch dazuschreiben
"When it's done" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klossbruehe (29. September 2008)

Preator schrieb:


> omg
> Dieses Jahr oder Anfang nächstes (bis max Februar) Wotlk?????
> Schon mal gelesen das der Release für LichKing der 13.November 2008 ist?
> Sry aber das ist einfach nur schlecht


Ja und, passt doch? Ich kannte das genaue Datum nicht, hab mich nicht damit auseinandergesetzt, wusste nur, dass es *irgendwann *dieses Jahr oder Anfang nächstes Jahr kommt...


----------



## buhmmler (29. September 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> It is done when it is done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duke Nukem Forever^^?


----------



## Nick1414 (29. September 2008)

Wenn man bedenkt,
dass es ja schon einiges an Material zu D3 gibt,
kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Blizz erst nach 2009 releasen wird.
2008 wär aber auch eher ein Griff nach den Sternen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Darkchaos (30. September 2008)

Moin 

4 Jahre entwicklung oke aber das ist  Blizz ich sag 2010/2011  eher gibt das nicht


----------



## Alutia1992 (30. September 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> und dann wieder im Dezember 2009 = 3 Addon WoW



also das is vollkommner quatsch ^^ das nächste addon wird erst 2010 kommen wieso sollten die es nur 1 jahr drauf lassen wären sehr sinnfrei


----------



## haro3777 (30. September 2008)

moin zusammen,

13.11.08 kommt wow-erweiterung
März-Mai 2009 starcraft 

also kommt das spiel nie vor weihnachten 2009. und selbst da glaube ich nicht dran. mein tipp ist eher februar-mai 2010 oder nach der WM 2010 erst im august-septenber 2010. 

alles was früher kommt, nehme ich aber dankend entgegen. :-)


----------



## Mutantisch (30. September 2008)

Denke ich auch eher trauriger weise


----------



## Nimophelio (30. September 2008)

Mitte 2012...


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (30. September 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Mitte 2012...



Blizzard sitzt schon 4 Jahre an D3 und jetz sollens, nach deiner Schätzung, nochmal 4 Jahre werden?! Gehts noch?! Entweder war dein Post sehr gut versteckte Ironie oder Gelaber (das soll jetzt KEIN FLAME gegen dich sein. Ich hätte auch einfach "Omg" schreiben können, oder "Lol! 2012 wtf!?"^^)

Ich hab 2008 (auch wenn ich eher zu 2009 tendiere) gewählt. Wieso? Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

MfG,
MoP


----------



## PaladinMaik (30. September 2008)

Warum sollte D3 eher rauskommen als Starcraft 2 welches schon vor einem Jahr angekündigt wurde?
Denkt doch mal logisch nach. Starcraft 2, vor einem Jahr angekündigt, kommt Frühjahr 2009.
Wäre nur logisch wenn D3 Frühjahr 2010 rauskommt. Es fehlt noch ne Menge im Spiel, bisher kennt man
ja nur 2 Klassen und die paar bewegten Bilder sagen überhaupt nichts über den bisherigen Umfang des
Spieles aus. Zumal wäre Blizzard doof alle Spiele zeitnah rauszuwerfen und dann wieder ne ewige Lücke 
zum nächsten Spiel zu lassen.
Auch die Tatsache das es noch nicht mal wage Andeutungen zum Release gegeben hat, zeigt das es eher spät
als früh kommt. 

Frühjahr 2010. Alles andere ist Wunschdenken. Nichts weiter.


----------



## Cyberflips (30. September 2008)

Ich hoffe einfach mal auf 2048  

Bis dahin denk ich bin ich so alt, das ich den dämlichen D3-Hype nicht mehr mitbekommen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht hab ich ja auch Glück und Blizzard hört bis dahin auf, weil sie einfach zu gelangweilt sind (Geld genug dürften sie aja haben)...oder wird von EA gekauft, was ja auch eine Option wäre. Jedenfalls kann es von mir aus noch lange lange dauern^^


----------



## Opsul (30. September 2008)

jungs einige sind mit ihren wunschdenken zuweilen schneller als wie die realität die hinterher hinkt

blizzard hat weltweit eine riesige fangemeinde, mit spielen wie rock´n roll racing im konsolenbereich und später dann mit den pc-hammern diablo, starcraft und warhammer etwas geschaft, wovon die meisten entwickler nur träumen können!!!
und wenn man bedenkt, das blizzard an sich nicht die eigentliche firma, sondern nur eine "ABTEILUNG" in der firma ist, so ist wiederum bemerkenswert zu erwähnen, das man ihnen freie hand lässt. und genau das brauchen diese entwickler auch. all ihr erfolg und ihr streben liegt nicht in schnell erwirtschaften geld oder in der entwicklung von spielen die vor effekten und grafikpracht fast die augen weglasern...
wie es unter den älteren spielern so schön heist: nicht die grafik ist das wichtige, sondern der spielspaß!
und genau das ist auch das motto von dieser kleinen abteilung einer gigantischen firma, die sogar anteile in der filmindustrie hat.

was bringt einem ein spiel, welches sich sagen wir mal 5mil. menschen kaufen, es aber schon nach zwei monaten wieder in die ecke schmeißen?
wenn man sich da die spiele von blizzard anschaut? wie oft werden selbst heute noch diablo, diablo2 oder starcraft verkauft? und sei es nur für 10€ in der grabbelkiste.
wie oft kommen ehemalige wow-spieler wieder zurück? wer schmeißt nicht noch mal sein NES oder SNES an und zockt noch mal die alten spiele?
(ok die etwas jüngeren wohl weniger...)

von mir aus soll sich blizzard nur alle zeit der welt lassen um das spiel vernünftig fertig zu bekommen. bei den jahren die wir inzwischen warten darf es von mir aus gerne noch einmal 2-3 weitere jahre in anspruch nehmen. 
dafür, und da bin ich mir dann aber auch 100% sicher, werden wir ein spiel erhalten, welches den erwartungen gerecht wird und wiedermal als ein neuer meilenstein aus der masse der spiele hervorsticht.

was das andere thema anbelangt, das blizzard den index anstrebt... 
man will im blut nicht gerade schwimmen, irgendwie muß man ja auch noch kämpfen können.. aber düster sollte es werden. so wie es sich für solch ein spiel gehört. düster, dunkel und kalt. rote farbtupfer dürfen bei solch einem spiel zwar nicht fehlen, aber sollten auch nicht überwiegen.
die athmosfähre muß stimmen. und in diesem punkt würde ich mich dann doch wirklich freuen wenn blizzard da auch nur einmal auf die langjährigen fans und denen dieser serie hören würde. index schön und gut.. aber weshalb nicht gleich die altersgrenze auf 18 oder noch besser 20/21+ anheben?
dies wäre meiner meinung nach der beste schachzug den sie machen könnten....


mfg. Opsul


----------



## Metaa (30. September 2008)

Kopf -> Tisch -> Kopf -> Tisch...

Raffen wir mal unsere letzten noch answesenden Gehrinzellen zusammen und denken nochmal seeeehr scharf nach:

Was ist bereits fertig:  1 von 4 Kapiteln
                                 2 von 6 Charakterklassen

Was fehlt noch: 3 von 4 Kapiteln
                       4 von 6 Charakterklassen
                        Alpha
                        Beta
                        Bugs entfernen

Was kann der minderwertig schlaue und süchtige WoW Pro-Schurke draus schließen? Genau! - Das Spiel kommt frühstens 2010 raus. Um euch das auch wirklich klar zu machen hier ein kleine Zeitliste für euch:


Ende 2008 = Wotlk
Ende 2009 = Stracraft 2
Anfang - Mitte 2010 = *DIABLO III*
Anfang - Mitte 2011 = Nächtes WoW Add-on


----------



## Shany1991 (30. September 2008)

Es kommt raus, wenns fertig is, würd ich tippen


----------



## oneq (30. September 2008)

Metaa schrieb:


> Ende 2008 = Wotlk
> Ende 2009 = Stracraft 2
> Anfang - Mitte 2010 = *DIABLO III*



/sign
man muss ja nicht alles nochmal wiederholen...


----------



## D4rk-x (30. September 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> und dann wieder im Dezember 2009 = 3 Addon WoW



^^ ich bezweifel das das 3. AddOn vor Ende 2010 rauskommt.


----------



## Yoranox (30. September 2008)

Metaa schrieb:


> Kopf -> Tisch -> Kopf -> Tisch...
> 
> Raffen wir mal unsere letzten noch answesenden Gehrinzellen zusammen und denken nochmal seeeehr scharf nach:
> 
> ...




Und jetzt denk du mal ganz scharf nach.diablo 3 ist schon 4 jahre in der entwicklung.es ist 100% schon deutlich mehr fertig als  du sagst.Blizzard hält nur momentan mit allen infos hiterm berg -.-


----------



## Askaril (1. Oktober 2008)

Weihnachten 08 ist völlig albern, klauen sie sich selbst Kunden wenn sie es nur kurz nach WotLk rausbringen.

Denke auch Anfang - Mitte 2009 SCII und frühstens Winter 2009, aber wohl ehr 2010 DIII

Blizzard hat den Vorteil das sie sehr wenige Spiele herstellen, die aber mitlererweile allesamt einen gewissen Kultstatus haben. D3 wird sich verkaufen egal wann und an Geld sollte es Blizz auch nicht mangeln



> Ende 2009 = Stracraft 2
> Anfang - Mitte 2010 = DIABLO III
> Anfang - Mitte 2011 = Nächtes WoW Add-on



Ja genau das nächste WOW- Addon 2011.... Das Spiel läuft auf ner mehrer Jahren alten Engine, auch WotLk bring nur neue Texturen mit. 
Da Blizzard angekündigt hat jedes Jahr ein Addon rauszubringen und mit den nächsten die Grafik komplett upzudaten ist 2011 mal einfach absurd ^^ Ich bin mir recht sicher das Blizz auch in Zukunft konkurenzfähig bleiben möchte


----------



## asszudemi (1. Oktober 2008)

Nachtmeistee schrieb:


> Immer diese Ratespiele. Lasst dioe Leute einfach arbeiten und habt geduld. Darüber spekulieren könnt ihr doch wirklich am Stammtisch. So entstehen doch nur gerüchte.
> 
> Ausserdem wissen wir alle sehr gut, das Blizzard es nie ernst nimmt mit den Release terminen. Sollte ein termin bekannt sein könnt ihr auf jedenfall damit rechnen, dass es wieder um mindestens 6 Monate verschoben wird.



was soll dieses forum heir denn sein wenn nicht so eine art "stammtisch?" 

also ich finde es schon sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich das blizzard 2 spiele knaller innerhalb eines jahres veröffentlichen wird 
das haben die bisher nicht getan und wenn ihr mich fragt werden die das auch in zukunft nicht tun 

damit würden sie sich selbst quasi grosse konkurenz machen und leute die sich normal beide spiele holen würden müssen sich aus kostengründen plötzlich für nur eins entscheiden das würde finanzielle einbussungen bedeuten 

2009 starcraft 2 
mitte 2010 diablo 3 
ende 2010 ankündigung zum dritten wow add on das ende 2011 veröffentlicht wird

soviel zu meinen spekulationen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmedar (1. Oktober 2008)

Masterlock schrieb:


> Joar es kommt bestimmt nächsten Jahr am 28.06 raus.



Bin deiner Meinung , man muss ja die Tradition wahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (1. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja,
> Nun ist es angekündigt , leider noch ohne irgendeine andeutung von Release.
> Ich denke aber es könnte so sommer oder ende 2009 erscheinen, weil ich denke das im frühjahr 2009 SCII kommt und noch ende diesesn Jahres WOTLK.
> 
> Aber was denkt ihr?



Da Diablo III ebenso heiss erwartet wird wie der Duke, gehe ich von einem Release vor 2010 nicht aus


----------



## Thorad (12. Oktober 2008)

Das Spiel wird mir wieder soviel Zeit rauben, wenn es erstmal da ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denke vor Ende 2009/ Anfang 2010 wird das nix, auch wenn es mich noch so sehr freuen würde wenn es morgen rauskommen würde.


----------



## Xairon (13. Oktober 2008)

jeder der 2010 tippt, kann meiner ANsicht nach, nicht logisch folgern. Bis Heute sind bereits 3/5 Charklassen auf der Homepage beschriebe, d.h. dass nur noch 2 mehr kommen müssen und somit eig. alles bereit wäre für nen Sommerstart 2009.


----------



## Philipp23 (13. Oktober 2008)

2020


----------



## m0rg0th (13. Oktober 2008)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich anschaut wie viel Zeit sich Blizzard schon immer gelassen hat, um die Spiele erst dann auf den Markt zu bringen, wenn sie ihrer Meinung nach soweit waren, würde ich sagen vor Ende 2009 brauchen wir mit D3 nicht rechnen.


Jo, denke ich auch. Frühestens Ende 2009, eher später ... habe also mal für 2010 gestimmt.



Xairon schrieb:


> jeder der 2010 tippt, kann meiner ANsicht nach, nicht logisch folgern. Bis Heute sind bereits 3/5 Charklassen auf der Homepage beschriebe, d.h. dass nur noch 2 mehr kommen müssen und somit eig. alles bereit wäre für nen Sommerstart 2009.


Ich finde eher, dass du nicht logisch folgern kannst. Oder sind die Charakterklassen deiner Meinung nach wirklich der gesamte Spielinhalt? Es gibt noch einiges mehr, dass fertig werden muss ...


----------



## Kief (13. Oktober 2008)

habs nicht wirklich mit verfolgt. aber so wie ich es hier verstehe geht es um den release termin von d3.
nun also ich denke das es so gegen 2009/10 raus kommt. shconmal jemand überlegt das man vielleicht auch 1-2 jahre braucht um sich eine story auszudenken? grade bei so einem spiel wie diablo das doch eine recht gute story HAT und BRAUCHT?


----------



## Apuh (13. Oktober 2008)

31.02.2020



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glockenturm11 (13. Oktober 2008)

nächsten Dienstag


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. Oktober 2008)

klar 58 glauben das es nch 2008 rauskommt ^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (13. Oktober 2008)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Jo, denke ich auch. Frühestens Ende 2009, eher später ... habe also mal für 2010 gestimmt.
> 
> 
> Ich finde eher, dass du nicht logisch folgern kannst. Oder sind die Charakterklassen deiner Meinung nach wirklich der gesamte Spielinhalt? Es gibt noch einiges mehr, dass fertig werden muss ...


yes baby.. 5 charklassen und ein Großer Texturloser raum bei dem man wenn man zu schnell rennt durch den boden fällt ^^ ;O .. lol das pvp würd schocken xD


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> und dann wieder im Dezember 2009 = 3 Addon WoW


Also wenn ich jezz mal genau nachdenke.. dann fällt mir auf das BC am 16.Januar.2006 rauskahm.. das sind also fast 2 jahre.. naja sind 22 monate.. und es wird bestimmt net schon in nem jahr bzw in 13 monaten ein neues addon rauskommen.. obwohl blizzard meinte sie wollen öfter addons machen die nen bissl kleiner zu machen aber dennoch immer +10 lvl viele quest neue innis items vieleicht neue klasse/N und so..^^


----------



## th3orist (14. Oktober 2008)

entschuldige mal bitte aber wo siehst du da eine "logik" in deiner behauptung, dass nur weil 3/5 klassen bereits vorgestellt sind, dass deshalb dann auch das spiel eigentlich sommer 2009 release-ready sein sollte?
das eine hat mich dem anderen doch 0 zu tun.
man kann genausogut NUR klassen programmieren mit nur einem akt.
das eine bedingt doch nicht das andere...lies also mal lieber noch ein wenig in deinen "logik"-büchern nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum mitschreiben: logik bedeutet nicht willkürliches verknüpfen von tatsachen.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Oktober 2008)

ich denke es wird der 28.juni2009/2010 sein aber auf jeden fall der 28.juni da kamm auch D1 , D2 und D2 LoD raus^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Oktober 2008)

Und da wurde auch D3 angekündigt. *g*

Dann wahrscheinlich eher 2010.


> *Wired:* Is that like 2 years from now? A decade from now?
> 
> *Pardo:* I don&#8217;t ... I don&#8217;t know how far out it is, but it&#8217;s still fairly early in development. I think when people see it, it feels so polished and so finished, but the reality is we have a very small portion of the game done right now.


Quelle: http://blog.wired.com/games/2008/10/qa-blizzards-ex.html


----------



## Madrake (16. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja,
> Nun ist es angekündigt , leider noch ohne irgendeine andeutung von Release.
> Ich denke aber es könnte so sommer oder ende 2009 erscheinen, weil ich denke das im frühjahr 2009 SCII kommt und noch ende diesesn Jahres WOTLK.
> 
> Aber was denkt ihr?




Winter Dez/ Feb 2004/2005 WoW
Winter Jan. 2007 BC
.
.
.
Herbst Nov 2008 WotLK
Sep. 2009 Starcraft II
April 2010 Mahlsturm
Nov/ Dez 2010 Diablo III


so denke ich mir mal das ganze... - Starcraft II war um längen früher angekündigt als Diablo III, also warum soll dann Diablo III früher rauskommen als Starcraft II?


----------



## DerBuuhmann (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe mal es kommt so Mai/ Juni 2009, aber momentan wird mir da zuwenig gemacht. Ich mein seit Ankündigung wurde eigentlich nur die Magier-klasse jetzt vorgestellt sonst ist nix großartiges passiert. Genauso bei Starcraft 2 es passiert irgendwie nichts also denk ich eher Herbst/Winter 2009...leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber vielleicht bin auch nur von WoW verwöhnt wo ja jede Woche irgendwas neues angekündigt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (26. Oktober 2008)

Bei "Game one" wurde 2010 gesagt, aber nicht welcher Monat..


----------



## Bundesbaer (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag mal Anfang 2010. Blizzard wird eh erstmal 2009 ansetzen aber den Release noch zweimal verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonsy (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub nicht das es vor 2010 rauskommt schließlich sind die Grüchte um eine d3 Entwicklung auch schon 7 Jahre alt!!
Kann mich noch genau daran erinnern. Und bis vor 2 jahren wurde noch Konsequent dementiert das man an d3 arbeitet also entweder will Blizz das ich an nem Herzinfarkt infolge eines plötzlichen d3 releases sterbe und bringts noch vor 2010 raus oder es kommt wie es kommen muss- wir warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (1. November 2008)

Ende 2009 würde ich sagen.


----------



## Greatmage (1. November 2008)

Auf der aktuellen Gamestar ist ein Video der Magierin. 
Im Rahmen der Präsentation wird das Jahr 2010 als Erscheinungsdatum genannt.


----------



## airace (1. November 2008)

Ich würde sagen ende 2009 anfang 2010 oder sommer 2010


----------



## Naralk (2. November 2008)

Zum einen wissen wir ja, dass Blizzard ab und zu Falschinformationen rausgibt um solche Projekte wie D3 geheim zu halten, ich meine wäre ich Programmieren, würde ich mir den Spaß auch gönnen.
Nach der Ankündigung hat Blizzard bestätigt, dass sie seit vier Jahre daran arbeiten (Was keine Falschinformation sein kann, wäre geschäftsschädigend)

Und es wurden schon von diversen Spiele Zeitschriften eine Staffelung der der VÖ von Blizzard spielen (im Vergleich zur Dauer bis zum Release) gestellt, welche wohl erahnen lassen, dass es wohl nicht vor 2010 sein wird.

Wobei Blizzard wiederum für Überraschungen gut ist, wer weiß, wieviel Mitarbeiter daran gearbeitet haben und ob sie nicht auch erweiterungen im sinne von Patches rausbringen um die Spielinhalte zu vergrößern.
Ich Freu mich auf jedenfall darauf und ich werde warten, ohne Kompromisse^^


----------



## Monstermarkus (3. November 2008)

Ende 09, wohl eher Früher/Sommeranfang 2010.

Ich erinnere mich noch an D2, da kam die ersten Infos auch 2 jahre vor Release. Gab nen riesigen seitenlangen Bericht in der PCGames. Da sahen die Auren vom Paladinnoch völlig anders aus und ich war bissel enttäuscht, als sie dann nicht so cool waren wie damals auf den ersten Bildern^^.

Ansonsten, wenns fertig ist, kommts und Ende...

Gruss


----------



## Thalveas (3. November 2008)

nur mal so 

blizz kündigte an das es definitiv erst 2010 kommt.

nachzulesen_>  aktuelle gamestar


----------



## RevengerEE (3. November 2008)

Its done when its done


Spekulationen überflüssig... einfach abwarten und sch drauf freuen wenns kommt, nur vorher bringt das alles nicht, solange man nicht direkt mit der Entwicklung zu tun hat, wird man da keine Aussage treffen können. Die die damit zu tun haben, werden bzw dürfen sich aber dazu bedeckt halten, bis es von den offiziellen abgesegnet wird, also macht euch da net verrückt. D3 wird genauso geil werden wie damals als D1 später dann noch Hellfire oder D2 mit LoD rauskam. Ich für meinen Teil bin da auch ganz gespannt drauf, würde es auch lieber heute als morgen in den Händen halten, aber der Gedanke dran wiedermal nen super ausgereiftes Spiel zu zocken tröstet über die Zeit des Wartens hinweg.


----------



## Königmarcus (3. November 2008)

da es ja noch vor starcraft2 rauskommen soll, tipp ich mal auf sommer 09


----------



## klossbruehe (3. November 2008)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> da es ja noch vor starcraft2 rauskommen soll, tipp ich mal auf sommer 09



Ähm, Quelle? Nach meinen Infos kommts erst danach raus... Also nach der letzten der 3 Kampagnen.


----------



## etchco (3. November 2008)

Thalveas schrieb:


> nur mal so
> 
> blizz kündigte an das es definitiv erst 2010 kommt.
> 
> nachzulesen_>  aktuelle gamestar



Wo steht denn da, dass Blizzard das sagt ???


----------



## Onyx79 (4. November 2008)

Zeitraum für Diablo3 Release fast sicher
Viele Fans wussten es schon lange, doch nun ist es sicher. Starcraft2 wird im Jahr 2009 erscheinen und Diablo3 vorraussichtlich im darauf folgendem Jahr. Dies ließen der Co-Gründer von Blizzard, Frank Pearce, und PR-Mann Bob Colayco bei einem Interview mit TVG durchblicken.

news auf buffed


----------



## xCyrex (5. November 2008)

ich würde eher 2010 tendieren, wegen sc2 die werden das ende 2009 ankündigen , der wirklich release ist aber bestimmt ehh erst 2010


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. November 2008)

Ach Leute.
Nur weil die ComputerBILD-Spiele für Coole (Gamestar) irgendwas meint, heißt das nicht, dass es stimmt.
Es gibt definitiv keine genaue Information dazu.
Wenn ein Blizzard-Mitarbeiter "voraussichtlich 2010", "möglicherweise 2010" oder "nach Starcraft 2" sagt, bedeutet das, dass es 2010 kommen *könnte*.
Oder 2020.

Derzeit ist es einfach so: "It's done, when it's done".
Und da Blizzard sowieso die Eigenart hat, jedes seiner Spiele um einige Monate nach hinten zu verschieben, könnte auch ein "es kommt definitiv 2010" bedeuten, dass es erst 2012 kommt.


----------



## etchco (5. November 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ach Leute.
> Nur weil die ComputerBILD-Spiele für Coole (Gamestar) irgendwas meint, heißt das nicht, dass es stimmt.
> Es gibt definitiv keine genaue Information dazu.
> Wenn ein Blizzard-Mitarbeiter "voraussichtlich 2010", "möglicherweise 2010" oder "nach Starcraft 2" sagt, bedeutet das, dass es 2010 kommen *könnte*.
> ...





  /sign


----------



## Well! (5. November 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> und dann wieder im Dezember 2009 = 3 Addon WoW



No Way... glaube nicht an ein weiteres WoW addon... und selbst wenn, dann nicht so früh nach dem letzten

zum Thread: Denke Mitte/Ende 2009, wenn nicht sogar 2010.


----------



## demaze (6. November 2008)

Ich tippe aufs 1te Quartal 2010 - Vielleicht auch direkt vor Weihten 2009


----------



## Cold Play (6. November 2008)

eventuell wissen noch manche das SCII im Jahr 2007 angekündigt worden ist. nun kommt es 2009 (hoffendlich^^)  also gebe ich Diablo III auch 2 Jahre Zeit.

lieber warte ich ein jahr länger und habe dafü ein bombiges spiel als das es angekündigt wird 4 monate später rauskommt und es fast unmöglich ist es mit freude zu spielen.

in diesem sinne

Cold Play


----------



## Amontherion (6. November 2008)

Also ich warte auch lieber bis 2010, als dass es mitte 2009 kommt und ist dann nur müll. Sie sollen sich lieber en 1/2 oder 3/4 jahr mehr Zeit lassen und dafür den D2 nachfolger rausbringen den alle erwarten, nämlich en klasse Game, wofür man gerne das Geld im Laden lässt und sich nit nach 5 oder 6 Spielstunden ärgert, dass man wieder 40 oder 45€ hingelegt für en Spiel was Mist ist.


----------



## StobbartSTAR (6. November 2008)

ich sage, es kommt dann wenn Blizzard meint das es so gut ist das die es rausbringen können und wollen, halt wenn das spiel fertig ist =)


----------



## DerBuuhmann (6. November 2008)

Noch 2 Monate im alten Jahr und fast 5% sind noch bei 2008 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An alle die sagen es kommt 2010 oder später! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beschwört das Unheil nicht herauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spaceflyer (7. November 2008)

Blizzarde lässt sich gerne viel zeit um die spiele gut zu machen. scII wurde letztes jahr angekündigt. ich denke dies kommt so mitte bis ende 2009 raus. diablo III hingegen wurde dieses jahr angekiündigt. realistisch kann man wohl sagen, dass es mitte bis ende 2010 raus kommt. wenn irgentwelche schwierigkeiten noch auftreten sollten, dann denke ich eher frühjahr 2011. damit muss man realistisch rechnen. und am ende wollen wir doch ein spiel haben was ausgewogen ist und was viel spass macht. die diablo spieler haben jetzt so lange auf die ankündigung gewartet und sie haben anforderungen auf das neue spiel. diesen muss und will blizz auch nachkommen. daher denke ich an eine lange entwicklungszeit.


----------



## KingDCB (16. November 2008)

Ich hoff auf 2009, glaub aber eher 2010.

Diablo is eh das beste Game ever also eh nicht zu vergleichen mit WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## direct-Gaming (25. November 2008)

Wenn man sich folgenden Artikel anschaut, dann kann man evtl doch noch auf 2009 hoffen: PC Games - Diablo 3 Release Termin

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf das Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wow würde aktuell bei mir zu viel zeit schlucken und ich warte sehnsüchtig auf das Game!


----------



## fles (25. November 2008)

weinachten 2009, schätz ich mal


----------



## Zorn Gottes (25. November 2008)

Trinkst du denn an Weinachten auch besonders viel Wein?
Ich denk 2010...


----------



## Acid_1 (25. November 2008)

*2009 !?* ... das is nich euer ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
SC2 kommt (höchst)wahrscheinlich erst mitte 2009 raus. und es wäre wahnsinn, versuchen zu wollen, D3 im selben jahr rauszubringen.
aber was schreibe ich hier... gibt schon was zum thema      http://www.buffed.de/page/1759/user-news/?action=view&unid=2241#1026968
schaut besonders auf den post #28/#29 (den mittleren teil, das andere einfach überlesen^^)


----------



## Angus3000 (27. November 2008)

ein zauberer kommt dann wann er es beabsichtigt. nicht früher und nicht später...
und blizzard "zaubert" uns bestimmt wieder ein bombastisches game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djflow20 (28. November 2008)

Ich hoffe das es im Frühling 2009 rauskommt. 
Bin mal gespannt was passieren wird^^ Blizzard macht sich selbst Konkurenz
Lg


----------



## Tungyl (28. November 2008)

hoffe zu weihnachten 2009 und die hoffung stirbt immer zu letzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (28. November 2008)

da blizz imo ja lieber auf X hochzeiten tanzt als sich mal auf 1-2 sachen zu konzentrieren tip ich auf frühestens 2010.


----------



## zappenduster (29. November 2008)

2009 wird das garantiert nichts mehr mit dem Release, bislang steht von D3 afaik gerademal der erste von sicher mindestens vier Akten, zudem müssen die Chars mit all den zig Skills und der endlosen Loot-Flut *g* noch ordentlich geballenced werden. Und 2010 sind mit dem dritten WoW-AddOn (gehe zumindest stark davon aus bei dem bisherigen 2-Jahres-Rhythmus) und Starcraft II-2 bereits zwei Blizzard-Spiele am Start, ich glaub nicht dass da noch ein drittes im selben Jahr folgen wird... Mein Tipp für den D3-Releasetermin: 29. Juni 2011 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2008)

zappenduster schrieb:


> Mein Tipp für den D3-Releasetermin: 29. Juni 2011
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo so wirds wohl sein auch wenn ich inständig auf 2010 hoffe aber naja


----------



## easylite (30. November 2008)

"Diablo 3: Jedes Jahr ein Add-on" Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich tippe auf Ende 2010-Mitte 2011... Blizzard lässt sich bekanntlich viel zeit. Ist denn schon die Alpha oder Beta on? Nein. Also bei neuen Spielen kann man wenn Blizz die Beta aufmacht min noch 1 Jahr dazurechnen. Also schön weiter chillen un andere Blizzgames zocken hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Un wie heißt es doch so schön bei den Blizzis "It's done when it's done"

just my 2 cooper

Easy


----------



## Chikkou (30. November 2008)

Naja ich glaub eher 2010


----------



## Micha aka Sinmurder (30. November 2008)

ähm die % zahl der fertig stellung bzw die Jahre der entwicklung heißt nicht wann ein spiel rauskommt......wenn sie bei 95% fertigstellung nen bug finden der so schnell nicht zu beheben geht....dann verschiebt sich wieder alles.....also release termin kann man nur von hersteller seite ( in diesem fall blizzard ) einräumen.

wenn sie einen Release angeben dann wird er es warscheinlich auch sein , vorher kann man natürlich nur spekulieren......

mit D3 rechne ich nicht vor 2010...vllt. früherjahr , oder aber mitte des jahres......mir egal , ich kauf es , und je länger es dauert desto "runder" und bug-freier wird es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (30. November 2008)

Ich will es endlich haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenjin (9. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja,
> Nun ist es angekündigt , leider noch ohne irgendeine andeutung von Release.
> Ich denke aber es könnte so sommer oder ende 2009 erscheinen, weil ich denke das im frühjahr 2009 SCII kommt und noch ende diesesn Jahres WOTLK.
> 
> Aber was denkt ihr?






terrorkeks schrieb:


> Hi erstmal!
> Hab mich noch nicht wirklich informiert und wollte deswegen fragen, wann D3 rauskommt,
> bzw. ob es schon draußen ist!
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus,
> ...



hoffentlich nie!
WoW 4life
MIMIMIMIMI


----------



## J/R (9. Dezember 2008)

Ravenjin schrieb:


> hoffentlich nie!
> WoW 4life
> MIMIMIMIMI



Ketzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakt: It's done when it's done


----------



## Odygon (9. Dezember 2008)

Da Blizz bisher immer nur 1 Game pro Jahr herausgebracht hat und für 2009 ganz klar StarCraft II angekündigt ist rechne ich mit Diablo III erst 2010.


----------



## PTK (12. Dezember 2008)

Odygon schrieb:


> Da Blizz bisher immer nur 1 Game pro Jahr herausgebracht hat und für 2009 ganz klar StarCraft II angekündigt ist rechne ich mit Diablo III erst 2010.


Und genau deswegen is das forum ein wenig zu früh erschienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich finde dass es bis jetzt nur heiße luft ist, ich glaube es kommt ende 09anfang10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kildran (14. Dezember 2008)

wenn sies weihanchten rausbringen würde ........da würde ja ma ne mega bombe platzen aber das is unwarscheinlich denn blizz streut ja eigenthlich immer gezielt hinweise das man ungefähr rätseln kann 

naja ich hoffe das es so früh wie möglich 2009 rauskommt obwohl 2008 auch net shclecht wär


----------



## russka360 (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es kann auch ruhig 2010 kommen den so länger es dauert umso geiler wird das game   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DunCrow (14. Dezember 2008)

Wieviele Releastermin-Theads gibts schon im Diablo Forum?

Ist ja sicher jeder zweite einer^^

Frühestens Ende 2009 würd ich sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suske (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich gehe von Ende 2009 bis Mitte 2010 aus, was ich jedoch durchaus begrüße, denn so bleibt mir noch etwas Zeit um Geld zu sparen, damit ich dann auch den passenden Pc habe =)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Suske


----------



## Terratec (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich sage, es ist genau dann fertig wenn ein Programmierer nach dem letzten Compile auf Save drückt :>
Also ca 16-31.12.2009


----------



## Glaucos (18. Dezember 2008)

wundert euch nicht wenn Diablo 3 früher als Starcraft 2 zu Verfügung steht...


----------



## mendiger (18. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn Diablo 3 2009 kommt, kommen wahrscheinlich 3 Blizzardspiele 2009. Das ist eher un wahrscheinlich. 

Ich denke: 

Starcraft 2: Sommer 2009

Diablo 3: Ende 2009/Anfang 2010

WoW Add-On Nr.3: Ende 2009/Anfang 2010

Und ganau da tut sich eoin Problem auf. Blizzard wird höchstwahrscheinlich nicht Diablo 3 und das dritte WoW Add-On in so kurzen Abständen rausbringen.


----------



## Uschiauschemnitz (19. Dezember 2008)

Meine Meinung ist, dass Diablo3 erst Anfang 2011 rauskommt. Grund? Ich rechne damit, dass Ende 2009 Starcraft 2 herauskommen wird. Dann wird es ein neues WoW-Addon geben, dass dann wohl das letzte große Addon sein wird (WoW2?). Und da gleichzeitig die Starcraft2 Addons geplant sind, denk ich, dass Diablo2 deswegen erst Anfang 2011 rauskommt, zumal es noch net mal Alphastatus hat und Blizzard schön blöd wäre, in kurzen Abständen solche Granatenspiele herauszuhauen. Schließlich gehts am Ende nur ums Geld. (Auch bei Blizzard)


----------



## dARKbLUE82 (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte, daß es kommt, wenn es fertig ist. Und nicht wie bei Ascaron... Gab da mit Sacred damals schon Probleme und nun mit der Fortsetzung die gleichen. Da setze ich bei Blizzard eher auf Qualität und die braucht nunmal einige Zeit. Und ich wünsch mir, daß die Entwicklung auch eine längere Betaphase hat, damit wir alle dann auch ein Produkt in den Händen halten, was den Anforderungen entspricht und bei dem der Spielspaß nicht durch Bugs zu Nichte gemacht wird, die in der Entwicklung schon hätten ausgebügelt werden können.

Ich mag dieses "wann kommt es endlich raus" nicht. Denn die Leute sind dann auch die ersten, die sich über verbugte Games aufregen.

Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amadeuxx (20. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass wir vor 2010 Diablo 3 nicht haben werden. Denke auch, dass es eher Richtung letztes Quartal 2010 wird. Zerst wird wohl Starcraft 2 dran sein. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Blizzard 2 Spiele in kurzen Abständen veröffentlicht.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. Dezember 2008)

amadeuxx schrieb:


> Also ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass wir vor 2010 Diablo 3 nicht haben werden. Denke auch, dass es eher Richtung letztes Quartal 2010 wird. Zerst wird wohl Starcraft 2 dran sein. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Blizzard 2 Spiele in kurzen Abständen veröffentlicht.


dem kann ich nur zustimmen. vor 2010 kommt es sicher nicht. 2009 kommt ja erstmal sc2. denke mal mitte-ende 2010 wird des addon für wow kommen (die schaffen es niemals jährlich eins zu bringen, ausser die qualität wird schlechter).
denke nicht das blizzard d3 und wowaddon zur selben zeit rausbringt.

könnte aber sein das des addon ende 2010 kommt und d3 mitte 2010.


----------



## kirg (20. Dezember 2008)

Wetten es kommt ehh alles anderes als es hier gewünscht und gedacht wird?
Es wird genau dann fertig sein wenn Blizzard sagt das es fertig ist, mehr weiß niemand.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (20. Dezember 2008)

kirg schrieb:


> Wetten es kommt ehh alles anderes als es hier gewünscht und gedacht wird?
> Es wird genau dann fertig sein wenn Blizzard sagt das es fertig ist, mehr weiß niemand.


die wette nehm ich an! einer wird garantiert richtig liegen.

klar das es niemand weiß, aber man kann spekulieren.


----------



## Korstal (22. Dezember 2008)

Diablo III kommt Anfang 2009 raus und Starcraft Ende 2009 was mit WOW is ist mir latte will Diablo zoggen darauf warte ich nun schon paar jährchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dpskalle (22. Dezember 2008)

je länger es dauert, desto größer sind die chancen das es gut wird... für wotlk hätten sie sich ruhig auch noch n halbes jahr zeit lassen sollen, um die sets, items und inis besser zu gestalten (design der sets und das design der normalen items, sowie den schwierigkeitsgrad der inis). als kleines beispiel : mein char ist 78 und sieht nach 10 lvln nordend noch wie am anfang aus, obwohl ich meine rüstungsitems oft wechsel, werden viele nachvollziehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



somit hoffe ich auf 2010 und eine gute entwicklungsarbeit seitens blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long
Kalle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preator229 (22. Dezember 2008)

aaaalso ich geb jz au ma mein komentar ab:
ich schätz au mal so ca.... zwischen august und weihnachten 2009... viel früher nicht denk ich... aber man kann ja nie wissn xD
es is au schon ganz anderes vorgekommen... 
aber ich hab da ne wirkungsvolle strategie die das warten vereinfacht:
Diablo II expansion, bzw World of Warcraft - The Wrath of the Lich King (ROGUES FOR EVER!!!!) und einfach warten bis D3 rauskommt un dann sofort holn xD

mfg preator


----------



## Llandaro (23. Dezember 2008)

so wie ich Blizzard kenne wirds nicht vor 2010 rauskommen...
starcraft wird auch erst ende 09 kommen...

die haben ja schon mehr als einmal Releas termine verschoben
Starcraft 2 sollte ja auch eigendlich schon seit 1-2 jahren aufm Markt sein und es ist noch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was aber nicht Negativ ist... den so sind die Games zioemlich Bugfrei wenn ich so an Diablo2 denke war alles super... nur bei WoW haben die ziemlich in die tonne gegriffen(naja die haben in dem Genre auch keine erfarung) 

das nächste WoW Addon wird auch erst frühstens 2010 kommen ... jeh nachdem was sie halt geplant haben...(kontinente dürften inzwischen ja alle da sein... wenn dann würde ich vermuten das nen Insel Addon rauskommt damit die Kontinente mehr "kleine" inseln bekommt oder ein richtiges RVR entsteht in der alten welt... also vielleicht wird dann die ganze alte welt überarbeitet...


----------



## Neneko89 (24. Dezember 2008)

Llandaro schrieb:


> ...was aber nicht Negativ ist... den so sind die Games zioemlich Bugfrei wenn ich so an Diablo2 denke war alles super... nur bei WoW haben die ziemlich in die tonne gegriffen(naja die haben in dem Genre auch keine erfarung)



Nunja, Blizzard macht seit Ewigkeiten schon RPG's - außerdem kann man WoW nich mit Diablo vergleichen (seh ich zumindest so)

Naja, ich für meinen Teil denke und hoffe das Diablo III Ende 2009 in den Regalen steht :>


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen wen es länger dauert kann es ja nur gu werden denkt dran in lezter zeit sind spiele entweder zu schnell oder mit zuwenig herzblut auf den markt gekommen was hatten wir davon?

50€ weniger und Frust...

Bug's ohne ende.
Ich als Rollenspiel fan freue mich riesig in lezter zeig gab es ja nicht mehr so richtig hammer durchdachte Rollenspiele wie Diablo oder NeverWinter Nights oder was ich auch gut fand Legend Hand of God.


----------



## Leerox (24. Dezember 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen
> 
> November/Dezember 2008 = Wotlk
> 
> ...





ich denke es wird 2010 bis das nächste WoW add kommt aber die ander Datums sind sehr realistisch


----------



## Arazess (24. Dezember 2008)

also 13 November WOtlk

Für nächstes Jahr is Starcraft 2 angesezt... und ihr sagtet schon das Blizz ja gerne ma ihre Spiele verschiebt^^ von daher ist es schon hoch gestreckt zu sagen das es Anfang nächsten jahres raus kommt.

Dazu kommt das Blizz jetzt erst WOtlk auf den Markt gelassen hat und ch fände es Taktisch unklug innerhalb eines halben jahres 2 sehr gefragte Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen.

Daher schätze ich mit Starcraft 2 in richtung 3- 4 Quartal 20009 (eher 4tes, da wotlk enormen Erfolg hat)

UND DANN ERST^^  nach dem Release von SC 2 kann man agsehen wann mit D3 zu rechnen ist.

Selbe Prinzip erst ein halbes Jahr die leute zocken lassen und wenns gut läuft vllt sogar noch ein wenig warten.

also 4Quartal 2009 SC2---> halbes Jahr (2Quartal 2010) --- wenns gut lief Ende 210 Dialbo3.

Ich selber warte Sehnsüchtig auf D3^^ aber Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste Freude daher dürfen sie sich ruhig Zeit lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG ----> sry Für die Rechtsschreibung (is ja Weihnachten da is man eh nur im Stress) <--------


----------



## Reakness (25. Dezember 2008)

naja langsam bin ich mir die warterei leid 
-.- 
WARUM BRINGT BLIZZARD NED MAL NE DEMO RAUS .......


----------



## Nick1414 (25. Dezember 2008)

Weil das leider nicht Blizzards Stil ist und ich glaube nicht, dass sie schon genug Material für eine spielbare Demo haben.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Dezember 2008)

Arazess schrieb:


> also 13 November WOtlk
> 
> Für nächstes Jahr is Starcraft 2 angesezt... und ihr sagtet schon das Blizz ja gerne ma ihre Spiele verschiebt^^ von daher ist es schon hoch gestreckt zu sagen das es Anfang nächsten jahres raus kommt.
> 
> ...


also meiner meinung nach wäre dann eher 28. juni 2011 das releasdatum (28. Juni weil da alle Diablo Teile erschienen sind)


----------



## Balduk (25. Januar 2009)

Reakness schrieb:


> naja langsam bin ich mir die warterei leid
> -.-
> WARUM BRINGT BLIZZARD NED MAL NE DEMO RAUS .......



jetzt haben wir über 10 Jahre gewartet, dann kommt es auf das eine oder andere jahr auch nicht an. lieber etwas später als nie. die wollen auch nicht eifach ein diablo 2 bachfolger machen mit verbesserter grafik. es wird sich mit sicherheit vielea ändern.

bei diablo-forum.de habe ich einen Artikel gelesen, dass Diablo 3 erst Ende 2009 bzw. Anfang 2010 kommt. In Deutschland eher 2010. Blizzard möchte die USK 18 umgehen und muss evtl. einiges im Spiel ändern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2009)

Da ja Starcraft2 vor Diablo III rauskommen soll und Blizzard für gewöhnlich immer ein Topspiel nach dem anderen mit langer Wartezeit dazwischen rausbringt: definitiv nach 2010


----------



## Memmnarch (27. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja,
> Nun ist es angekündigt , leider noch ohne irgendeine andeutung von Release.
> Ich denke aber es könnte so sommer oder ende 2009 erscheinen, weil ich denke das im frühjahr 2009 SCII kommt und noch ende diesesn Jahres WOTLK.
> 
> Aber was denkt ihr?



2010 da 2009 StarCraft II kommt. Und seid wann kommen 2 Produkte innerhalb eines Jahres von Blizzard ?


----------



## Vetaro (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo! Könntet ihr mir vielleicht kurz mit was völlig anderem helfen - Ich suche das Video, das Buffed mal live auf der Enthüllung von Diablo 3 gemacht hat. Jenes, wo beim aufleuchten der drei klingen, die den Diablo-Schriftzug durchtrennen, die Menschenmasse laut zu Jubeln hören ist. Könntet ihr mir da kurz helfen, das wiederzufinden?


----------



## Blut und Donner (27. Januar 2009)

Wotlk 2008
Starcraft 2009
Diablo III schätze ich zu Weihnachten 2009
und WoW drittes Addon kommt erst 2010


----------



## Turican (28. Januar 2009)

frühestens Ende 2010



Reakness schrieb:


> naja langsam bin ich mir die warterei leid
> -.-
> WARUM BRINGT BLIZZARD NED MAL NE DEMO RAUS .......




Weil Blizzard die besten Spiele produziert und dass brauch Zeit.

schnellen Spieledreck gibts bei EA


----------



## jeef (28. Januar 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> Weil Blizzard die besten Spiele produziert und dass brauch Zeit.
> 
> schnellen Spieledreck gibts bei EA



Bis auf SC und D1+2 hat Blizzard noch nichts tolles produziert.
Und auf diesen Lorbeeren meint Blizzard sich ausruhen zu dürfen,
sollte SC2 oder D3 nicht der Fan-Gemeinde gefallen sowie Vorgänger,
wird es Blizzard sehr sehr schwer haben mit irgendeinem "Neuen" Spiel Erfolge zuerziehen.

Und der WoW-Zug is eh schon lange abgefahren aber das wird sich schon noch bemerktbar machen,
atm gibts halt noch genug Leute die "keine" Alternative sehen/gefunden haben...gibt ja leider atm auch
keine wirkliche.


EA hat den gleichen Fehler gemacht wie viele andere Firmen auch und zwar die Kommerzschiene fahren.


----------



## Tessar (28. Januar 2009)

Mitte 2010. Naja obwohl wird dann doch wieder verschoben weil es heißt das Qualitätsmanagment braucht noch mehr Zeit sprich vor Ende 2010 geht da mal gar nix.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony B. (28. Januar 2009)

Mir egal sollen sich ruhig zeit lassen ... solange was gutes und nach möglichkeit bug-freies bei raus kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenns schnell geht und gut/bug-frei umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke aber realistisch ist Ende 2009 anfang 2010


----------



## Immondys (28. Januar 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Bis auf SC und D1+2 hat Blizzard noch nichts tolles produziert. (1)
> Und auf diesen Lorbeeren meint Blizzard sich ausruhen zu dürfen, (2)
> sollte SC2 oder D3 nicht der Fan-Gemeinde gefallen sowie Vorgänger,
> wird es Blizzard sehr sehr schwer haben mit irgendeinem "Neuen" Spiel Erfolge zuerziehen. (3)
> ...



(1) Wie wärs mit Warcraft?
(2) Wieso ausruhen, die arbeiten doch an neuen Projekten.
(3) Das nennt man auch unternehmerisches Risiko. Ich werd mir beide kaufen, bin von Blizz bisher nicht enttäuscht worden.
(4) Belege? Zahlen? Wo gibts dazu Statistiken, außer deinem Bauchgefühl?
(5) Ich arbeite im Computerbereich, wir arbeiten auch kommerziell. Willkommen im Leben, oder bist du so ein Schnorrer der jeden abzocken und alles umsonst haben will?

Typisch deutsche Heulerei - da sind die Amis anders drauf. Spiel mal auf nem amerikanischen Server WAR oder WoW - irgendwie läufts dort anders.


----------



## MoneyGhost (29. Januar 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Bis auf SC und D1+2 hat Blizzard noch nichts tolles produziert.
> Und auf diesen Lorbeeren meint Blizzard sich ausruhen zu dürfen,
> sollte SC2 oder D3 nicht der Fan-Gemeinde gefallen sowie Vorgänger,
> wird es Blizzard sehr sehr schwer haben mit irgendeinem "Neuen" Spiel Erfolge zuerziehen.
> ...




Selten so viel Nonsens auf einmal gelesen...typische Stammtischparolen ohne fundierten Hintergrund. Ganz nach dem Motto: Wenn alle Schreien, schrei ich mit, wird schon richtig sein so.


----------



## jeef (29. Januar 2009)

Ohh mein Gott,da hat einer was gegen Blizzard gesagt.
Schwups - is die Fanboy-Polizei da! 

Hab jetzt echt keinen Bock auf sinnloses hinundher diskutieren.

Aber soviele Stunden wie ich schon alle Blizzard (PC) Titel gezockt habe kann ich mir 
meine Aussage so ganz gut erlauben. (Und ich bin Fan der Diablo- und SC-Reihe!!)

hf noch beim Blizzposter bewundern.


----------



## Eowe (29. Januar 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Und der WoW-Zug is eh schon lange abgefahren aber das wird sich schon noch bemerktbar machen,
> atm gibts halt noch genug Leute die "keine" Alternative sehen/gefunden haben...gibt ja leider atm auch
> keine wirkliche.



Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wardwick (29. Januar 2009)

Diablo ist doch noch nicht mal Blizzards Idee,keine Ahnung warum die hier so angehimmelt werden.
(Teil1 haben sie sich doch quasi gekauft.)


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Januar 2009)

Sie werden angehimmelt, weil sie ein großartiges Spiel erschaffen haben.
Auch wenn der erste Teil vielleicht nicht komplett von ihnen stammt, hatten sie doch ihre Finger mit im Spiel, der zweite Teil stammt komplett von Blizzard North.
Ich spiele Diablo 2 noch immer, also muss es gut sein meiner Meinung. Und dafür kann man die Entwickler auch gern etwas anhimmeln.


----------



## Arosk (29. Januar 2009)

Mich würde interessieren wieviele noch für 2008 stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legossos (29. Januar 2009)

Naja ich hoffe ja mal das es dieses Jahr noch was wird...
Aber denken tue ich das eher nicht...
Naja  zu Blizzard bin ich auch gespaltener meinung...
Manche sahcen sind gut und manche auch eher nicht, aber das ist ja überall so...
Naja hoffen wir man das beste mit dia3...


----------



## Jizz0 (30. Januar 2009)

hoffe auf 2009, glaube jedoch 2010


----------



## djmayman (30. Januar 2009)

ich glaube bis zum sommer wird SC2 kommen, dann bis april 2010 kommt D3, in der 2. jahreshälfte 2010 kommt ein neues wow addon, 2011 steht dann das erste SC2 addon am start und vielleicht noch 2011/2012 das erste D3 addon. danach sollte dann wieder ein wow addon kommen so mitte bis ende 2012. 

oder blizz wirft alles über den haufen und bringt ein WC4 heraus


----------



## Macterion (30. Januar 2009)

2010 ist release sie haben ja selber gesagt Starcraft 2009 ist ihnen wichtig im jare 09 .....auf der blizzcon ..ich denke mal 2010 ob anfang oder ende kp


----------



## Hobsbawm (31. Januar 2009)

Ich tippe auf Ende 2009/Anfang 2010. 

Blizzard hat bisher immer exzellente Spiele veröffentlicht. Diese Wünsche, D III solle doch so schnell wie möglich kommen, weil ihr es einfach nicht mehr aushalten könnt, sind meiner Meinung nach völlig irrational. WoW wäre niemals ein so großartiges Spiel geworden, wenn Blizz sich damit nicht ewig Zeit gelassen hätte, ebenso D II. Ich warte lieber auch noch bis 2011 auf D III, wenn es dafür auch wirklich so toll wird, wie alle es sich erhoffen, anstatt so einen Mist wie GTA 4 oder Gothic III präsentiert zu bekommen. 
Und letztendlich ist doch die Vorfreude auch die schönste Freude.. Je später es veröffentlicht wird, desto mehr steigt doch auch die Spannung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoC_Ruin (1. Februar 2009)

Wardwick schrieb:


> Diablo ist doch noch nicht mal Blizzards Idee,keine Ahnung warum die hier so angehimmelt werden.
> (Teil1 haben sie sich doch quasi gekauft.)



Und Warcraft ist auch nicht zu 100% ihre Idee

Blizzard wollte erst die Lizenz von Warhammer haben, welche sie aber nicht bekommen haben und daraufhin Warcraft entwickelt haben


----------



## Malyce (1. Februar 2009)

auch wenn es schon längst durchgesickert ist, war ich vor 2 Wochen im GameStop und habe da beim Spiele-Kauf ganz ungeniert den Verkäufer gefragt ob die schon einen Vorbesteller-Termin für Diablo3 haben. Und unter vorgehaltener Hand hat er noch mal bestätigt, das Blizzard in einer eMail der Release-Termin für 2009 rausgerutscht ist. Er selber aber meinte, er glaube nicht ganz daran. Tu ich auch nicht. Aber wäre mal ne Überraschung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exoofel (1. Februar 2009)

Glaube nicht das 2009 was wird, da 2009 Starcraft 2 release ist. Beta Phase fängt demnächst und es wurde schon bestätigt das die net lange gehen wird da der Multiplayer Modus so gut wie fertig ist. Außerdem hat Blizzard bestätigt das SC2 weiter in den Entwickler Zyklus ist als D3. Und was ich bis jetzt an SC 2 gesehen habe kann ich es echt verkraften 1-2 Jahre noch auf D3 zu warten. 2010-2011 ist dann D3 dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

-Exoofel


----------



## Zukurio (2. Februar 2009)

Da gibst uns mal besser den Link dazu, so ganz glaube kann man dem nicht solange es nicht irgnedwo offiziel steht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Februar 2009)

Blizzard hat keinen Release-Termin für Diablo 3 rausgegeben.
Auch wenn Händler wie GameStop oder Amazon was anderes behaupten.
Das machen die immer - um Kunden zu locken.

Es gibt definitiv noch keinen Termin dazu.
Blizzard kündigt die Erscheinungstermin der Spiele IMMER selbst an, alles, was auf irgendwelchen Händler-Seiten steht (oder von Händlern behauptet wird) ist pure Vermutung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. Februar 2009)

seit bekanntgabe des starts von wotlk ist diese aussage nicht mehr ganz richtig.
denn blizzard hat das startdatum von wotlk erst einer anderen seite genannt (was natürlich zuerst als fake abgehakt wurde), dann aber einige stunden später sich doch als richtig erwiesen hat.

die aussage das der termin erst feststeht, wenn er auf der blizzardseite steht, ist somit nicht mehr korrekt.


----------



## Exoofel (3. Februar 2009)

Zukurio schrieb:


> Da gibst uns mal besser den Link dazu, so ganz glaube kann man dem nicht solange es nicht irgnedwo offiziel steht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



    * Blizzard has a fixed date for the beta, however, it’s still a secret.
    * The multiplayer part of the game is basically done, except for a few details.
    * There will be several opportunities to participate in the beta to come (including competitions, perhaps a kind of story competition or similar).
    * In the current build (internally at Blizzard), there is a Dark Pylon with a cool ability, which enables Probes to harvest faster within the reach of the Pylon.
    * The Command Center can now use a new cool ability that creates a “bigger” SCV which is better at harvesting.
    * Supply depots can be upgraded to give +2 Supply.
    * Xordiah, who is a “Protoss Fetishist”, is Very Happy.
    * This build’s Immortals are extremely strong.

Kommt von Starcraftwire.net
zufrieden? Hättest ja mal im inet suchen können. Das Starcraft in der Entwicklungsphase weiter is als D3 kannste dir auch so denken oder? wurde auch irgendwo offiziel bestätigt von Frank Pearce (glaube ich so heisst er).

Sprich Sc2 dann D3 weil Activision auch angeblich bekanntgegeben hat das SC2 dieses Jahr definitiv raus kommen wird.


----------



## Tony4Montana (3. Februar 2009)

Bei GameStop kann man es zumindestens vorbestellen ....datiert auf 15. märz glaub da aber nicht so recht dran


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Februar 2009)

Man kann es vielleicht vorbestellen, aber du wirst es sicher nicht am 5. März bekommen, weil das Datum erfunden ist. ;D


----------



## Exoofel (3. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Man kann es vielleicht vorbestellen, aber du wirst es sicher nicht am 5. März bekommen, weil das Datum erfunden ist. ;D



Traurig aber wahr ^^.

Wenn die Beta Phase von SC2 jetzt begonnen hätte dann würde es viellllleeeeicht klappen. Aber naja freu mich aber beide Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Besonders weil sie SC2 komplett von der Grafik nochmal richtig überarbeitet haben. Mal sehn wie dann D3 auf der Blizzcon bzw WWI 2009 aussieht. Denke mal paar Details an der Grafik verändern die auf jeden fall.


----------



## Yamboo (4. Februar 2009)

die bild-zeitung hat heute mal wieder die kristallkugel hervorgeholt und für 6 topspiele einen erscheinungstermin vorhergesagt, unter anderem september für diablo 3.
es gilt: bild sprach zuerst mit dem toten.


und zu 'diablo ist geklaut' ... meines wissens nach haben die schaefers diablo entwickelt, zuerst als rundenbasiertes rollenspiel, später dann als echtzeit. das studio wurde dann von blizzard gekauft und in blizzard north umbenannt, noch bevor das spiel erschien. von daher nix geklaut. clever talente gekauft.


----------



## Alien123 (4. Februar 2009)

Also in der Bildzeitung stand heute, dass es ca. Ende September 09 kommen wird. Naja Bild halt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grizzla (4. Februar 2009)

Wenn Diablo III in September raus kommt, dann müsste ja Starcraft II schon nächste Woche draußen sein^^ (JUHU) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. Februar 2009)

Woher wisst ihr, was in der BIld-Zeitungsteht, wenn ihr sie für Müll haltet? 

Naja, aber wie imemr gilt:
It's done, when it's done.
Es gibt keinen Release-Termin.
Irgendwer von Blizzard meinte mal, dass es "vor 2017" sein wird.


----------



## Rakanisha (7. Februar 2009)

Also das aus der Bild hab ich auch gelesen. Aber so wirklich glaub ich da nicht dran. Die haben sich da bestimmt vertan. Aber wenns stimmt, wärs natütlich schon nice!


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Februar 2009)

Sie haben sich nicht vertan.
Wie oft soll ichs noch sagen?
Die haben sich das einfach ausgedacht, die wissen ganz genau, dass es Blödsinn ist.


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Februar 2009)

Nana in diesem Jahr wird es ganz sicher nicht mehr erscheinen. Ich bin schon froh wenns 2010 noch rauskommt.


----------



## Elandor1 (12. Februar 2009)

bild ist halt mit der selbstgebauten zeitmaschine in die zukunft gereist um zu schauen wann diablo3 rauskommt um uns in der gegenwart zu sagen bis wann wir warten müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mal ehrlich, die was für 2008 abgestimmt haben waren entweder naiv oder dumm und ich selbst glaub net dass es dieses jahr erscheint, eher erscheint starcraft 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (15. Februar 2009)

dickes need auf starcraft 2.

und diablo wird dann nächstes jahr erscheinen


----------



## Nightroad (15. Februar 2009)

ne starcraft wir d nicht erscheinenn weil blizzard doch lieber d3 weitermacht
ergo es bleibt inde r entwicklung haengen und wird /exec delete ^^

;P


----------



## MTGollum (17. Februar 2009)

Ich denke das September 09 stimmen könnte vom Gefühl her, aber es kommt bestimmt dieser Jahr noch raus und wenn es kurz vor Weihnachten ist !


----------



## höllenfürst_wayne (17. Februar 2009)

das ist wohl eher ne wunschvorstellung.. sollte diablo 3 wirklich im september kommen

würde die beta grad vor der tür stehen und wohl demnächst erscheinen.

angekündigt ist bisher nur die starcraft 2 beta, das heisst starcraft würde eher hinkommen.

alles spekulation aber ich denke nicht dass diablo 3 vor frühestens weihnachten 09 kommt,

eher 2010.


----------



## HS2k (17. Februar 2009)

Blizzard bringt aber nicht 3 Top Titel im Verlauf eines Jahres.

Also höchstens ein Spiel pro Jahr. Ansonsten konkourien die Spiele auch noch unternander.

Also Herbst 09 - StarCraft 2 (im Sommer Spielen weniger Leute PC und dann ist WoW-Addon, Patch mit Ulduar und so schon bissel ausgeklungen)
Herbst 10 - Diablo 3


----------



## brainfetzer (17. Februar 2009)

Waum sollten die Spiele untereinander konkurrieren?Sind doch völlig unterschiedliche Genres?Also ich würd mir SC2 und D3 holen..auch im gleichen Jahr.


----------



## -bloodberry- (17. Februar 2009)

Blizzard hat bereits angekündigt, dass sie jedes Jahr einen "Top-Titel" rausbringen.
Starcraft 2 kommt dieses Jahr, es bleiben also noch ein noch unbekanntes, neues MMOG und Diablo 3.
Folgerichtig kommt Diablo 3 also 2010 und das neue MMOG 2011, da von Diablo 3 bereits der Titel bekannt ist und es eben offiziell angekündigt wurde.

Ich tippe auf den 28. Juni 2010 als Release Datum für Diablo 3, das würde einfach zu Blizzard passen. *g*


----------



## Meriane (17. Februar 2009)

Hmm, ich glaub nicht wirklich dass das neue MMOG 2011 kommt...wäre doch ziemlich früh, wenn man bedenkt, dass bis jetzt noch eigentlich gar nichts dazu bekannt ist...
Aber wer weiß was Blizz alles auf der BlizzCon ankündigt (das neue WoW-Addon ist mir ziemlich egal)
Ich hoffe ja auf ein Warcraft 4 2011, wobei das doch eher Wunschdenken ist


----------



## th3orist (18. Februar 2009)

bisher sind gerade mal 3 von 5 klassen vorgestellt worden und noch bis vor 2-3 monaten hieß es, dass gerade mal akt 1 fertig ist.
sofern diese informationen stimmen sind gut und gerne noch 70-80% des spiels zu erstellen.
auf ein erscheinen in diesem jahr könnte man maximal dann spekulieren wenn bereits vor der blizzcon2009 die restlichen klassen vorgestellt würden und auf der blizzcon selbst dann entweder fast das komplette spiel spielbar sein wird bzw. es eine beta-phase-ankündigung geben wird.
realistischer aber ist: auf der blizzcon wird die letzte klasse vorgestellt, im winter erfolgt eine beta-ankündigung und ein release könnte im frühjahr 2010 drin sein.


----------



## Padawurminator (18. Februar 2009)

Für Diablo 3 würd ich mal auf so Frühjahr 2010 tippen. SC 2 vielleicht dieses Jahr im Herbst, so Oktober. All zu nah werden sie nicht aneeinander liegen. Zum einen weiß Blizz natürlich, dass es sich so besser verkauft(nicht jeder hat mal ca 90-100 Euro über) und wenn SC schon vor Herbst diesen Jahres käme, gäbe es höchst wahrscheinlich schon eine Ankündigung. Mir ist es ohnehiin lieber sie arbeiten etwas länger daran und dafürist das Spiel dann auch gut.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Blizzard hat bereits angekündigt, dass sie jedes Jahr einen "Top-Titel" rausbringen.
> Starcraft 2 kommt dieses Jahr, es bleiben also noch ein noch unbekanntes, neues MMOG und Diablo 3.
> Folgerichtig kommt Diablo 3 also 2010 und das neue MMOG 2011, da von Diablo 3 bereits der Titel bekannt ist und es eben offiziell angekündigt wurde.
> 
> Ich tippe auf den 28. Juni 2010 als Release Datum für Diablo 3, das würde einfach zu Blizzard passen. *g*


28.???? ich dachte immer es ist der 26.te Oo oder war das, dass datum was ich mir iner arbeit inen kalender eingespeichert hab um rechtzeitig urlaub beantragen zu können  OO


----------

